# Feb ivf buddies!!



## beneathmywing

Hi, Ladies

I feel like I have been in one too many IVF threads, but here is another. 

I had my first IVF in September, transferred two 8-cell embabies, but unfortunately had a BFN. Attempted cycle #2 in October, but because of poor response that one canceled. I was ready to start #3 this weekend with my new RE, but due to DH's blood work coming up positive for Hep B, the doctor advised us to wait for DH's follow-up blood work to make sure he doesn't in fact have Hep B, so God willing all is okay with the blood work (fx!) next month should be a go and hopefully third time is a charm! 

Would love some buddies!!! First timers welcomed =)


----------



## DoxieLove

Good luck to you Beneath!! I'm going through my next cycle in March. I hope this is our year!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Good luck to you Beneath!! I'm going through my next cycle in March. I hope this is our year!

Hiii!!! Good luck to you as well hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

No one? =(


----------



## blackclayrose

Hi,
We haven't officially started our IVF journey yet. My OH will have been in his job for a year in March, so we are hoping to start in February with appointments to find out what our options are. Hopefully we can get things moving along.


----------



## beneathmywing

blackclayrose said:


> Hi,
> We haven't officially started our IVF journey yet. My OH will have been in his job for a year in March, so we are hoping to start in February with appointments to find out what our options are. Hopefully we can get things moving along.

Hii, good luck!! Hope you can get things started :)


----------



## wishingforjoy

I will be starting my first IVF in February my retrieval will be around March 9th. I have started my BCP for about one week now. I am anxiously waiting for my doctors call with my protocol of meds and my calendar. And also my DH will be getting his SA next month.


----------



## beneathmywing

wishingforjoy said:


> I will be starting my first IVF in February my retrieval will be around March 9th. I have started my BCP for about one week now. I am anxiously waiting for my doctors call with my protocol of meds and my calendar. And also my DH will be getting his SA next month.

Yay a buddy! My retrieval should be end of Feb/beginning of March depending when AF shows in February. I will be on short protocol so no bcp for me. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Juliet11

not a first timer, but wanted to wish you good luck!!!!
my first fresh ivf was a success back in 2012! twins!

now trying for #3 through FETs (2 failed so far). had my third transfer today, now the grueling 2ww. 

best of luck with your retrieval next month!!!


----------



## wishingforjoy

Juliet11 said:


> not a first timer, but wanted to wish you good luck!!!!
> my first fresh ivf was a success back in 2012! twins!
> 
> now trying for #3 through FETs (2 failed so far). had my third transfer today, now the grueling 2ww.
> 
> best of luck with your retrieval next month!!!



Good luck I hope my first IVF is a success although it will be frozen not fresh because I am getting PGD/PGS.


----------



## beneathmywing

Juliet11 said:


> not a first timer, but wanted to wish you good luck!!!!
> my first fresh ivf was a success back in 2012! twins!
> 
> now trying for #3 through FETs (2 failed so far). had my third transfer today, now the grueling 2ww.
> 
> best of luck with your retrieval next month!!!

Amazing on the twins! How exciting!! Good luck! Hope third time was a charm :hugs:


----------



## boobear2872

Hi everyone, I hope you guys don't mind me coming along. I am on day nine of my birth control and i'm guessing egg retrieval would be in 2 in half weeks. Give or take. I don't have my chart in front of me atm. Well here is good luck to everyone. Yippee, buddies. I put a thread up but not to much of response, so I hope this is ok.


----------



## beneathmywing

boobear2872 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you guys don't mind me coming along. I am on day nine of my birth control and i'm guessing egg retrieval would be in 2 in half weeks. Give or take. I don't have my chart in front of me atm. Well here is good luck to everyone. Yippee, buddies. I put a thread up but not to much of response, so I hope this is ok.

Welcome!! Doesn't look like this thread will really be going anywhere either. You can join us girls in the Jan thread. There are quite a few girls in there and myself doing IVF in February!! 

Good luck!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## boobear2872

:hugs: Thank you, btw I love your user name. I was told about the other thread but for some reason do not see it. Can you possibly link me there. I would love buddies on this journey. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

boobear2872 said:


> :hugs: Thank you, btw I love your user name. I was told about the other thread but for some reason do not see it. Can you possibly link me there. I would love buddies on this journey. :hugs:


Aww, thanks! My sister used to sing Wing beneath my wing to me all the time when putting me to sleep as a baby, so I felt it kind of an appropriate username considering! 

Here is the link:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...waiting-start-ivf-january-anyone-else-76.html

We have a great group of girls, please join us :hugs:


----------



## Rosina

Hey all,

Glad to share the experience with you all. Fingers crossed for all of us!!!

My retrieval will be in Feb as well. I have endo and we also have male factor issues. 

I'm 31, doing long protocol. Starting Suprefact on Tuesday (after a SHG). I hate needles, not looking forward to it!

I'm a newb here, so bear with me


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Glad to share the experience with you all. Fingers crossed for all of us!!!
> 
> My retrieval will be in Feb as well. I have endo and we also have male factor issues.
> 
> I'm 31, doing long protocol. Starting Suprefact on Tuesday (after a SHG). I hate needles, not looking forward to it!
> 
> I'm a newb here, so bear with me

Welcome!! 

No worries, the needles aren't half as bad as you think they are!! Fingers crossed for you, girl!


----------



## amoreamy

Hi all! :hi:

I'd love to join you! I'm starting my first cycle now. I'm on the pill now and I'm about to start buserelin on Wednesday (in two days). It's my birthday tomorrow so ivf is my birthday present ha!We had our nurse orientation appointment today so we are super excited! :happydance: During the appointment they measured my uterus and found out my cervix has an anterior tilt, so that was pretty painful. But apart from that all good. A little nervous about the injections/side effects but I guess it's all part of the fun!


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Hi all! :hi:
> 
> I'd love to join you! I'm starting my first cycle now. I'm on the pill now and I'm about to start buserelin on Wednesday (in two days). It's my birthday tomorrow so ivf is my birthday present ha!We had our nurse orientation appointment today so we are super excited! :happydance: During the appointment they measured my uterus and found out my cervix has an anterior tilt, so that was pretty painful. But apart from that all good. A little nervous about the injections/side effects but I guess it's all part of the fun!

Welcome!! Happy birthday!!! Hope you get the best present one can ever receive all the end of all this!! 

Dont be afraid about the injections. I was terrifies, but arent nearly as bad as I thought!!!


----------



## Rosina

Happy birthday!  Good luck!


First needle tomorrow. Eek!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Happy birthday!  Good luck!
> 
> 
> First needle tomorrow. Eek!

Yay! Getting started now


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you!! Ah! I know! And just for good measure a final blood test today :p


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Thank you!! Ah! I know! And just for good measure a final blood test today :p

What meds are you on?


----------



## Rosina

Here I go! beneathmywing, you were right. The needle = no problem :thumbup:

The SHG on the other hand... owwy. Nothing compared to a cyst rupturing though. 

amoreamy starts tomorrow! Are you doing long protocol?


----------



## beneathmywing

Yay, I am glad to hear that, Rosina!! I am having a SHG done as well, not looking forward to that!

Nope, i am on short protocol. I have a day 2/3 start when af shows mid February.


----------



## wishingforjoy

Are any of you doing pre genetic testing. Mine is being setup now I'm still only on BCP have not gotten my protocol yet of what my meds will be. My retrieval is for the second week of March.


----------



## beneathmywing

wishingforjoy said:


> Are any of you doing pre genetic testing. Mine is being setup now I'm still only on BCP have not gotten my protocol yet of what my meds will be. My retrieval is for the second week of March.

Is the testing the blood work?


----------



## wishingforjoy

No they test the embryos on day five of fertilization. There are various things they can test for but I am getting a 24 chromosome screening to check for abnormalities. So my embryos will be a frozen transfer because the lab that my clinic uses is across the country


----------



## beneathmywing

wishingforjoy said:


> No they test the embryos on day five of fertilization. There are various things they can test for but I am getting a 24 chromosome screening to check for abnormalities. So my embryos will be a frozen transfer because the lab that my clinic uses is across the country

Oh, okay. I'm not going to get that done. My doctor did not recommend that for me. I know a lot of girls on here who do get that done though. Good luck!!!


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Ah! I know! And just for good measure a final blood test today :p
> 
> What meds are you on?Click to expand...

I'm on my last week of the pill and buserelin (Suprecur). Do you go straight to stims on short protocol? Not sure how it works!


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> Here I go! beneathmywing, you were right. The needle = no problem :thumbup:
> 
> The SHG on the other hand... owwy. Nothing compared to a cyst rupturing though.
> 
> amoreamy starts tomorrow! Are you doing long protocol?

Forgive me if I'm being daft, what is SHG? 

So I'm on long protocol so down reg started today! I did my first injection this morning. It was okay. The needle is fine but the buserelin burns a little which is a bit creepy! I got a slight ras afterwards which I know is completely normal. In a weird way I was quite excited to do it! :dohh:


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> Here I go! beneathmywing, you were right. The needle = no problem :thumbup:
> 
> The SHG on the other hand... owwy. Nothing compared to a cyst rupturing though.
> 
> amoreamy starts tomorrow! Are you doing long protocol?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm being daft, what is SHG?
> 
> So I'm on long protocol so down reg started today! I did my first injection this morning. It was okay. The needle is fine but the buserelin burns a little which is a bit creepy! I got a slight ras afterwards which I know is completely normal. In a weird way I was quite excited to do it! :dohh:Click to expand...


It's a sonohysterogram, which is pretty much a vaginal sono where they put in saline to look for any fibroids/cysts/etc.


Yay on starting down reg today! Sorry the buserelin burns =( hope it gets better or you. How many days do you have to down reg for?


----------



## Rosina

The buserelin burned a bit for me too. I did the injection myself this morning and couldn't get it through my skin. Third try worked:wacko:

Ow. Not fun. The nurse said she also found my skin tight and to try my thigh. I don't really have anything to pinch on my thigh though :-S

I was excited a bit too


----------



## Rosina

beneathmywing said:


> Yay, I am glad to hear that, Rosina!! I am having a SHG done as well, not looking forward to that!
> 
> Nope, i am on short protocol. I have a day 2/3 start when af shows mid February.

Hopefully your SHG is less painful than mine


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> The buserelin burned a bit for me too. I did the injection myself this morning and couldn't get it through my skin. Third try worked:wacko:
> 
> Ow. Not fun. The nurse said she also found my skin tight and to try my thigh. I don't really have anything to pinch on my thigh though :-S
> 
> I was excited a bit too

The Ganirelix is like that. The needle is very dull and you have to stab yourself!


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> Here I go! beneathmywing, you were right. The needle = no problem :thumbup:
> 
> The SHG on the other hand... owwy. Nothing compared to a cyst rupturing though.
> 
> amoreamy starts tomorrow! Are you doing long protocol?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm being daft, what is SHG?
> 
> So I'm on long protocol so down reg started today! I did my first injection this morning. It was okay. The needle is fine but the buserelin burns a little which is a bit creepy! I got a slight ras afterwards which I know is completely normal. In a weird way I was quite excited to do it! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a sonohysterogram, which is pretty much a vaginal sono where they put in saline to look for any fibroids/cysts/etc.
> 
> 
> Yay on starting down reg today! Sorry the buserelin burns =( hope it gets better or you. How many days do you have to down reg for?Click to expand...

Thank you! I've heard of that, I obviously already have Buserelin brain! Ha! My down reg is for two weeks, with a reduced dose after the pill finishes in around 5 days.


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> The buserelin burned a bit for me too. I did the injection myself this morning and couldn't get it through my skin. Third try worked:wacko:
> 
> Ow. Not fun. The nurse said she also found my skin tight and to try my thigh. I don't really have anything to pinch on my thigh though :-S
> 
> I was excited a bit too

Oh no! Sorry it was a struggle for you :nope: I wish I didn't have anything to pinch on my thigh!!

Hope it was easier today :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> Here I go! beneathmywing, you were right. The needle = no problem :thumbup:
> 
> The SHG on the other hand... owwy. Nothing compared to a cyst rupturing though.
> 
> amoreamy starts tomorrow! Are you doing long protocol?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm being daft, what is SHG?
> 
> So I'm on long protocol so down reg started today! I did my first injection this morning. It was okay. The needle is fine but the buserelin burns a little which is a bit creepy! I got a slight ras afterwards which I know is completely normal. In a weird way I was quite excited to do it! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a sonohysterogram, which is pretty much a vaginal sono where they put in saline to look for any fibroids/cysts/etc.
> 
> 
> Yay on starting down reg today! Sorry the buserelin burns =( hope it gets better or you. How many days do you have to down reg for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I've heard of that, I obviously already have Buserelin brain! Ha! My down reg is for two weeks, with a reduced dose after the pill finishes in around 5 days.Click to expand...


So I should be starting my stims at the same time as you!!


----------



## Rosina

My mother-in-law is a RN. I asked her for help with the injection. She said instead of pinch pinching my fat, I should push pinch my fat... went right in! No pain aside from the burning from the Suprefact. :happydance:


She also showed me how to inject on my thigh... now I get it... def have somewhere to inject! Lol. I'm such a newb


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath- that's really cool! It'll be great to have you guys along for the ride all the way through! :happydance: How are you feeling about it?

Rosina- I'm so happy you've found a way! It will hopefully much easier from now on! :flower:

So the injecting is going fine for me, I actually don't mind it so much but I'm getting the dreaded side effects :cry: I'm getting really nasty cramping/stiffness/pain in my muscles in my arms and shoulders. I've been googling and it's definitely quite common but ouch! Didn't think it would happen this soon! :nope:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! Not sure how I missed this thread, but I am also starting ivf in February! I am on similar dates to beneath and will start on my next af mid feb. 

Amoreamy, sorry to hear about the side effects :( hopefully in a few weeks it will all have been worth every symptom and side effect. I know what you mean about being excited to start your injections, I can't wait. I think it's because t feels like you are actually doing something positive to pearls getting pregnant!!


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure how I missed this thread, but I am also starting ivf in February! I am on similar dates to beneath and will start on my next af mid feb.
> 
> Amoreamy, sorry to hear about the side effects :( hopefully in a few weeks it will all have been worth every symptom and side effect. I know what you mean about being excited to start your injections, I can't wait. I think it's because t feels like you are actually doing something positive to pearls getting pregnant!!

Welcome and thank you! Will you be on short protocol like beneath? This is my first ivf cycle too, so it's lovely to speak to fellow newbies!

I totally agree with you that it's so great to feel like you're finally making progress after such a long time. :flower:


----------



## amoreamy

Sooo, I was sick this morning just out of nowhere, so that can be added to the list of symptoms ha! How is everyone else getting on?

And a general question, what is your support network during the process? Do many people know about your treatment?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi amo, sorry to hear you we're sick Hun, these hormones are horrible aren't they! Hope it was a one off! 

I think ill be on short protocol as my dr hasn't mentioned the bcp. They just said drugs for a couple of weeks. 

Support network..... My mil and fil know as since my mmc last January there have been there for us every step of the way. So I do talk to and email her. I have also told a friend at work so when I just need to get out of the office we go for a walk and a chat so that's helped. I must admit, it has out a strain on my marriage and we do argue and bicker more than we used to. I also use bnb as a big support. How about you guys??


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy, Hope you feel better soon!!

As for a support network. A few more people knew during my first IVF, but I decided to tell less people this go so I have less people to tell if there isn't good news again. That was the hardest part for me. BNB honestly is my biggest support. The girls on here are just amazing!


----------



## wishingforjoy

I've only told my sister so far she's very supportive. When I even mentioned IVF as an option to my mother she didn't seem very supportive saying it cost too much and this would be my second baby Ive had one without IVF. 
I wish I were already starting my injections I'm still waiting on that appointment all I have been on is the BCP.


----------



## Rosina

Feel better Amoreamy! Did you talk to your doc about the side effects?

Welcome Mrs W 11!


My mil, dad, and boss know directly. A few friends & family knew we were thinking about it. My mil likes to gossip so I'm sure everyone in the family knows... My bil came in the room and subsequently overheard me consulting with my mil regarding the needles. Then they had a side convo about needles, so pretty sure he knows what's going on. Unfortunately not a big secret over here... 

My mil has been a huge support when dealing with endometriosis, so I def need her support for this (even if she gossips). 

I'm doing long protocol but didn't have to take bcp (can't take it). Suprefact going well so far... My skin is getting a little dry on my abdomen though (from the alcohol).


----------



## Midwestern2

Hi all. :flower:

Longtime lurker, first time poster. 
First IVF cycle this month. Waiting to start my meds any day now. 
Beyond excited. 

Spreading baby dust all thru the thread xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Midwestern2 said:


> Hi all. :flower:
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster.
> First IVF cycle this month. Waiting to start my meds any day now.
> Beyond excited.
> 
> Spreading baby dust all thru the thread xx

Welcome!!!! Good luck to you, hun xx


----------



## boobear2872

I wanted to do the screening but my doctor as well did not advise for us either. My egg count is to low and for that you need a lot of eggies for. Right now Im on Lupron, Bravelle, and Menupor, sorry for spelling the boxes are across the room. Im also on ten days of Bactrim and OH doxi to make sure there is no infections. The bravelle /Menupor burn like heck when I take it.


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks everyone, it's really cool to hear about everyone's different situations. I think (or i thought) one of the most difficult things is to go through all this stuff and keep it hidden from people. I've gone from being very private about everything in my life to having quite a lot of people knowing intimate things about me! I guess it's helped me open up a bit more which can only be a good thing. 

My problems continue though :( i have a tonne of water retention and swswelling. My face has puffed up and my throat is incredibly painful. But, no more sickness or muscle pain so there is an upside. Oh and my boobs are out of control! I feel like my whole body is actually! 
Sorry to be the moaning one!


----------



## amoreamy

Oh and yes we had spoken about side effects and she mainly mentioned mood changes, particularly after the pill has finished (which is tomorrow for me) s. She also said about forgetfulness etc x


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Oh and yes we had spoken about side effects and she mainly mentioned mood changes, particularly after the pill has finished (which is tomorrow for me) s. She also said about forgetfulness etc x

So sorry you are feeling this way!!! Hope you get better.


----------



## Rosina

Good luck Midwestern2! 

Hope things get better amoreamy!

7th day of Suprefact... expecting af Sunday.


----------



## amoreamy

:flower::flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Good luck Midwestern2!
> 
> Hope things get better amoreamy!
> 
> 7th day of Suprefact... expecting af Sunday.

Yay!! Getting there


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ugh amo sorry to hear about all those side affects, it sounds really tough. It's all for a good cause though, make sure you are taking it easy and looking after yourself, lots of treats and snuggles on the sofa when you can!! 

Rosina hope af arrives on time!!


----------



## wishingforjoy

I heard from my IVF nurse today I have an appointment next Tuesday to get my calendar/protocol. She said I will most likely be starting Lupron on Feb 13th. 
I'm getting nervous as well as I am getting a breast biopsy done this Friday. The timing for this came at a bad time.


----------



## beneathmywing

wishingforjoy said:


> I heard from my IVF nurse today I have an appointment next Tuesday to get my calendar/protocol. She said I will most likely be starting Lupron on Feb 13th.
> I'm getting nervous as well as I am getting a breast biopsy done this Friday. The timing for this came at a bad time.

Oh, wow! Hope the biopsy goes well and nothing is wrong!!!


----------



## wishingforjoy

Thanks Beneath

I've read about horrible side effects for Lupron like bone loss,joint loss psychotic episodes etc.... Do These things happen when used for IVF or for someone on them for extended amount of time. This is scary!


----------



## beneathmywing

wishingforjoy said:


> Thanks Beneath
> 
> I've read about horrible side effects for Lupron like bone loss,joint loss psychotic episodes etc.... Do These things happen when used for IVF or for someone on them for extended amount of time. This is scary!

I've never been on Lupron.. but I doubt that really happens! Probably more for an extended amount of time.


----------



## boobear2872

wishingforjoy said:


> Thanks Beneath
> 
> I've read about horrible side effects for Lupron like bone loss,joint loss psychotic episodes etc.... Do These things happen when used for IVF or for someone on them for extended amount of time. This is scary!

Im on it 8 days now and so far I feel fluey, and major head aches. I have not heard of the other unless it was extended long term use.


----------



## amoreamy

That sounds like a long term side effect, don't worry.But boobear, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad on it. I hope it's not for much longer. 

Beneath. How long till your next cycle? It must be getting closer :)

Rosina. I'm so excited to have somebody on the same days as me, I'm glad the buserilin has been okay, let us know when the breakthrough af arrives! I wasn't given a specific day for mine so we'll see what happens.

So it turns out I have tonsillitis, which may have been contributing to my symptoms. I called my clinic and they said as long as I'm not taking antibiotics at this stage it won't effect anything. She said if i was stimming it might be a problem. It's not very nice but at least i know what's going on and that the cycle is still fine :)

Thank you all for being so sweet xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wishing, gosh sorry to hear about the biopsy, I hope all is ok, will you get results quite quickly? I don't think they would prescribe Lupron for ivf if those symptoms were likely and they certainly have to warn you. I'm guessing its either very rare or for long term use.

Boo sorry to hear you feel rough on it as well. What does it do, is it stims or a de reg? How much longer do you need to be on it? 

Sorry to hear you have tonsillitis amo, no wonder you've been feeling poorly. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you get some relief as its so horrible. 

As for me, I'm at home in bed as my little girl isn't very well and I couldn't take her to nursery today. It's snowing outside and we are cuddled up under the covers watching peppa pig!


----------



## amoreamy

Oh mrs w i forgot to ask you, how much longer now till your cycle starts? 

I hope your little girl is okay, it sounds like a nice gentle at home day :)


----------



## wishingforjoy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wishing, gosh sorry to hear about the biopsy, I hope all is ok, will you get results quite quickly? I don't think they would prescribe Lupron for ivf if those symptoms were likely and they certainly have to warn you. I'm guessing its either very rare or for long term use.

I should have my results within a few days they say the majority of biopsy they do come back negative 

Thanks all for reassurance on Lupron I hope it don't turn crazy


----------



## Rosina

Oh no! I'm sure that's what's been contributing to your symptoms... so you just have to wait it out until it improves?

I use the app fertility friend, that's what says I might be getting af on Sunday. However... I might actually get it today or tomorrow. 




amoreamy said:


> That sounds like a long term side effect, don't worry.But boobear, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad on it. I hope it's not for much longer.
> 
> Beneath. How long till your next cycle? It must be getting closer :)
> 
> Rosina. I'm so excited to have somebody on the same days as me, I'm glad the buserilin has been okay, let us know when the breakthrough af arrives! I wasn't given a specific day for mine so we'll see what happens.
> 
> So it turns out I have tonsillitis, which may have been contributing to my symptoms. I called my clinic and they said as long as I'm not taking antibiotics at this stage it won't effect anything. She said if i was stimming it might be a problem. It's not very nice but at least i know what's going on and that the cycle is still fine :)
> 
> Thank you all for being so sweet xxx


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> Oh no! I'm sure that's what's been contributing to your symptoms... so you just have to wait it out until it improves?
> 
> I use the app fertility friend, that's what says I might be getting af on Sunday. However... I might actually get it today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a long term side effect, don't worry.But boobear, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad on it. I hope it's not for much longer.
> 
> Beneath. How long till your next cycle? It must be getting closer :)
> 
> Rosina. I'm so excited to have somebody on the same days as me, I'm glad the buserilin has been okay, let us know when the breakthrough af arrives! I wasn't given a specific day for mine so we'll see what happens.
> 
> So it turns out I have tonsillitis, which may have been contributing to my symptoms. I called my clinic and they said as long as I'm not taking antibiotics at this stage it won't effect anything. She said if i was stimming it might be a problem. It's not very nice but at least i know what's going on and that the cycle is still fine :)
> 
> Thank you all for being so sweet xxxClick to expand...

I think so too :) I use FF also, and it thinks I've ovulated this month haha so mine's not too accurate! My temps have been much higher whilst I've been taking the injections and the pill. 
As for bleeding I'm having spotting and af cramps but that's all so far. My clinic says spotting isn't enough, I need to wait for a proper flow. :shrug:


----------



## Rosina

wishingforjoy - Many women with endo have to take Lupron for extended periods of time. I've never been on it, but I'm part of a endo support group where many women are on it. I hope with a short period of time things should be okay. I haven't really heard anything negative about it for IVF. 

It's good the biopsy will come back so fast. My cousin had one done recently for a large mass in her breast, it came back negative. It's just so hard when everything seems to be happening at the same time as going through IVF.

I've always wanted to have children, but not quite at this stage of my life. I was basically told it's now or never. So we did all the male factor tests last year. We had a follow-up appt scheduled for Monday. SNOW STORM, thus the clinic cancelled on us and they can't reschedule until March. A little too late, no? So I asked my clinic to follow up with them because they cannot share information with us over the phone and it has to be interpreted by a doctor. Turns out our frozen sample might not even be good enough for ICSI. We're supposed to "discuss our options" during our next visit. It's like all of the puzzle pieces were in place and it feels like everything is falling apart. I've already invested so much into this. I dunno if it's the combo of Suprefact & PMS or if I'm just feeling down because of all of this. I'll know more after speaking to the doc.

We looked into donor sperm, just out of curiosity... options are not good for us.

My dh is very private and hates going to the doc in the first place. This has been very tough on him.


----------



## Rosina

amoreamy said:


> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> I think so too :) I use FF also, and it thinks I've ovulated this month haha so mine's not too accurate! My temps have been much higher whilst I've been taking the injections and the pill.
> As for bleeding I'm having spotting and af cramps but that's all so far. My clinic says spotting isn't enough, I need to wait for a proper flow. :shrug:
> 
> My temps are soooo consistent! It's strange! Normally they are all over the place. I had a tinnnny little spot. Hahha. Crazy! We're pretty much spot on.Click to expand...


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- AF should be here the 15-16th for me.. little less than two weeks now!!! So sorry to hear about the tonsillitis. Is there anything you can do naturally like home remedies to help with that??

Mrs W -- Hope your little one feels better soon <3

Rosina -- I hope everything gets sorted out for you :hugs: Infertility is tough on us, but it's tough for our dh's too.


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks beneath, just the normal things and plenty of rest for me! Not long to go now!

Rosina, I'm sorry to hear about the uncertainties, I really feel for you, particularly when your oh is a little resistant. I'm thinking of you and hope they'll be able to sort something out. But March? That seems such a long time. x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amo - my af is due next Friday ish (I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated but it's thereabouts!) my drugs ar coming tomorrow and then once I've had my baseline scan (probably a week on Monday I'm guessing) I can start!! 

Rosina, I'm so sorry to hear about what you have been going through. If you don't mind me asking why have drs told you it's now or never for you? Is it to do with your hubby's sperm? Or something else. I've been really pushy with my clinic, if the reception says the wait for an appointment is 5-6 weeks which they have done recently, I push back or speak to the consultant and so far I have always been seen more quickly. I am a case like you that needs to do it now or never and I can only assume that's why I'm being seen quickly. 

Amo I have no idea if you like juicing but I had recurrant throat infections last year and it kept coming back after antibiotics. I eventually read up on juicing in a Jason vale book and got a cheap juicer. I did immune boosting juices and within a week my bad throat was gone, I'd lost some weight and felt healthy and I still do it every day now! Just in case you have a juicer, try some immune ones. 

Thanks for the well wishes for my lo, she's ok, asked to go to bed early though so def poorly! Bless her.


----------



## wishingforjoy

Rosina thanks for the reassurance 
I hope everything works out for you I know this is a stressful time


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Amo - my af is due next Friday ish (I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated but it's thereabouts!) my drugs ar coming tomorrow and then once I've had my baseline scan (probably a week on Monday I'm guessing) I can start!!
> 
> Rosina, I'm so sorry to hear about what you have been going through. If you don't mind me asking why have drs told you it's now or never for you? Is it to do with your hubby's sperm? Or something else. I've been really pushy with my clinic, if the reception says the wait for an appointment is 5-6 weeks which they have done recently, I push back or speak to the consultant and so far I have always been seen more quickly. I am a case like you that needs to do it now or never and I can only assume that's why I'm being seen quickly.
> 
> Amo I have no idea if you like juicing but I had recurrant throat infections last year and it kept coming back after antibiotics. I eventually read up on juicing in a Jason vale book and got a cheap juicer. I did immune boosting juices and within a week my bad throat was gone, I'd lost some weight and felt healthy and I still do it every day now! Just in case you have a juicer, try some immune ones.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for my lo, she's ok, asked to go to bed early though so def poorly! Bless her.

Oh that's exciting! Do you get your meds all at once? I've watched a few ivf journeys on YouTube and they always get this huge prescription, and i was expecting the same thing. It turns out my clinic give me one thing at a time. I was quite disappointed that I couldn't do the ivf haul thing! Ha. 

It's funny you mention juicing actually as i wrote an ebook called juicing for fertility. It's not on sale atm as i was doing some editing but that's such a coincidence! All of my nausea has gone now so that sounds like a very good idea! And i will put my ebook back up! Ha x


----------



## Rosina

Mrs W 11 said:


> Rosina, I'm so sorry to hear about what you have been going through. If you don't mind me asking why have drs told you it's now or never for you? Is it to do with your hubby's sperm? Or something else. I've been really pushy with my clinic, if the reception says the wait for an appointment is 5-6 weeks which they have done recently, I push back or speak to the consultant and so far I have always been seen more quickly. I am a case like you that needs to do it now or never and I can only assume that's why I'm being seen quickly.

Thanks everyone. Well as far as I know, everything is still proceeding - we just won't know anything from the urologist. I guess we're low priority for him. He has his own clinic aside from the one we go to... I don't know. It really sucks. I really feel left out to dry.

I have endometriosis. My doc rated it at stage 3 to 4/4. I had surgery May 2013, and the best possible time to get pregnant is within 6 months of the surgery (which we tried naturally starting Nov 2013 - that was the best timing in terms of being able to finish all of my coursework for school). My dh wasn't really up for getting tested at the time... a pride thing I guess. All the men in his family have had no issues with fertility - his dad had four kids, his grandfather had 15. Around September of last year he finally got tested and it wasn't good. Nobody really knows about him... I just kinda take it all on - that we have fertility issues because of me and me alone.

I've had one ovarian cyst rupture since surgery. They were watching one endometrioma, but it seems it absorbed back into my body. My hormones, uterus and follicles are all great. So things look good on my end right now, but the pressure to have children is there because you can't cure endometriosis and my prognosis isn't good. Long term, I'm looking at a hysterectomy. So before things get terribly crazy in there, this is my opportunity to have a child. If the reproductive issues were mine alone, the IVF would still be a great option because it would skip the hostile environment caused by the disease.

While I'm not where I want to be in my career, trying to finish grad school and still living in my parents-in-law's basement apartment, this is my shot to have a child - so I'll take it! Right now I'm in between the end of my internship (last Friday) and when I start my full-time position Feb 23rd. That's why I wanted to squeeze all this stuff in while I have some time off. I didn't really factor a snow storm into my plans. Basically we decided we were doing IVF on January 20th and we've just been going with the flow since then.

What about all of you? What started your IVF journey?


----------



## wishingforjoy

Rosina I also have stage four endometreosis that was diagnosed in October 2014 after a lap surgery for removal of an ovararian cyst. I was told my chance to get pregnant naturally is 2-3%. This will be my third pregnacy I have a DS who is 3 I tried naturally for 9 months with him and then took one round of letrozole with no IUI and got pregnant. I had a molar pregnancy in 2013 which set me back a year after that I tried another round of Letrozole and then discovered my cysts which was removed. I had another lap 2 months later to remove a 2nd cyst, an uterus adhesion and some of the emdometriosis. My endo is so severe they couldn't remove it all and they were surprised that I have ever been able to get pregnant. It's really disheartening to me I didn't want my kids to be spaced out this far I didn't want to be in my mid 30's and never dreamed I would need IVF after not needing if for my first one.


----------



## Rosina

wishingforjoy said:


> Rosina I also have stage four endometreosis that was diagnosed in October 2014 after a lap surgery for removal of an ovararian cyst. I was told my chance to get pregnant naturally is 2-3%. This will be my third pregnacy I have a DS who is 3 I tried naturally for 9 months with him and then took one round of letrozole with no IUI and got pregnant. I had a molar pregnancy in 2013 which set me back a year after that I tried another round of Letrozole and then discovered my cysts which was removed. I had another lap 2 months later to remove a 2nd cyst, an uterus adhesion and some of the emdometriosis. My endo is so severe they couldn't remove it all and they were surprised that I have ever been able to get pregnant. It's really disheartening to me I didn't want my kids to be spaced out this far I didn't want to be in my mid 30's and never dreamed I would need IVF after not needing if for my first one.

Wishing - wow. It is amazing that you had a little one naturally. You're so blessed :) The molar pregnancy is crazy - I've never even heard of that before (I just looked it up). How long was it before you knew? Do they know if it was endo-related?

The cysts and adhesions I'm all too familiar with. My left ovary was stuck to the wall with an endometrioma, plus adhesions on my bladder with endometriosis all over the place. I think it's a miracle things haven't come back again. Have you heard of Nancy's Nook for Endometriosis (on FB)? It's a fantastic resource. 

Things never seem to go as planned... it's the biggest thing I've learned through all of this. Wishing you the best of luck! What a roller coaster ride we're on!


----------



## Rosina

amoreamy said:


> I think so too :) I use FF also, and it thinks I've ovulated this month haha so mine's not too accurate! My temps have been much higher whilst I've been taking the injections and the pill.
> As for bleeding I'm having spotting and af cramps but that's all so far. My clinic says spotting isn't enough, I need to wait for a proper flow. :shrug:


Anything yet? Nada here...


----------



## wishingforjoy

Wishing - wow. It is amazing that you had a little one naturally. You're so blessed :) The molar pregnancy is crazy - I've never even heard of that before (I just looked it up). How long was it before you knew? Do they know if it was endo-related?

The cysts and adhesions I'm all too familiar with. My left ovary was stuck to the wall with an endometrioma, plus adhesions on my bladder with endometriosis all over the place. I think it's a miracle things haven't come back again. Have you heard of Nancy's Nook for Endometriosis (on FB)? It's a fantastic resource. 

Things never seem to go as planned... it's the biggest thing I've learned through all of this. Wishing you the best of luck! What a roller coaster ride we're on![/QUOTE]








Rosina. I've not heard of that but I will look for it on FB. The molar preg was found when I went for my first ultrasound and no heartbeat was found. It wasn't caused by my endo but cause by an abnormal number of chromosomes formed. It was an ordeal. 

My pelvic region as well is covered with endo I never knew I had it until my surgery I have no other symptoms from it.
Well I hope we all get lucky with our Ivf


----------



## Rosina

wishingforjoy said:


> Rosina. I've not heard of that but I will look for it on FB. The molar preg was found when I went for my first ultrasound and no heartbeat was found. It wasn't caused by my endo but cause by an abnormal number of chromosomes formed. It was an ordeal.
> 
> My pelvic region as well is covered with endo I never knew I had it until my surgery I have no other symptoms from it.
> Well I hope we all get lucky with our Ivf

Wow. Well here's looking forward to everything going perfectly for this one :) 

Fingers crossed for your endo-related symptoms to be done and over with!


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> I think so too :) I use FF also, and it thinks I've ovulated this month haha so mine's not too accurate! My temps have been much higher whilst I've been taking the injections and the pill.
> As for bleeding I'm having spotting and af cramps but that's all so far. My clinic says spotting isn't enough, I need to wait for a proper flow. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Anything yet? Nada here...Click to expand...

Hi Rosina, yes actually! I had heavier than spotting/not heavy enough for light flow on Friday, and then light flow after that. I need to phone tomorrow to either book the blood test and scan for Wednesday or Friday. They need to wait until you've finished bleeding so I think it'll probably be Friday. Particularly as she said the buserelin makes you bleed for longer. So if all is well I will start stims that day! Looking forward to getting some hormones back! 

Have you had any spotting or anything? x


----------



## Rosina

amoreamy said:


> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> I think so too :) I use FF also, and it thinks I've ovulated this month haha so mine's not too accurate! My temps have been much higher whilst I've been taking the injections and the pill.
> As for bleeding I'm having spotting and af cramps but that's all so far. My clinic says spotting isn't enough, I need to wait for a proper flow. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Anything yet? Nada here...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rosina, yes actually! I had heavier than spotting/not heavy enough for light flow on Friday, and then light flow after that. I need to phone tomorrow to either book the blood test and scan for Wednesday or Friday. They need to wait until you've finished bleeding so I think it'll probably be Friday. Particularly as she said the buserelin makes you bleed for longer. So if all is well I will start stims that day! Looking forward to getting some hormones back!
> 
> Have you had any spotting or anything? xClick to expand...

Eek! Not long now for both of us!! I had a light flow starting yesterday. I'll also phone tomorrow AM. I think she said I had to start Gonal F within three days of my period starting. I start daily cycle monitoring tomorrow.

How are you feeling btw?


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> I think so too :) I use FF also, and it thinks I've ovulated this month haha so mine's not too accurate! My temps have been much higher whilst I've been taking the injections and the pill.
> As for bleeding I'm having spotting and af cramps but that's all so far. My clinic says spotting isn't enough, I need to wait for a proper flow. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Anything yet? Nada here...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rosina, yes actually! I had heavier than spotting/not heavy enough for light flow on Friday, and then light flow after that. I need to phone tomorrow to either book the blood test and scan for Wednesday or Friday. They need to wait until you've finished bleeding so I think it'll probably be Friday. Particularly as she said the buserelin makes you bleed for longer. So if all is well I will start stims that day! Looking forward to getting some hormones back!
> 
> Have you had any spotting or anything? xClick to expand...
> 
> Eek! Not long now for both of us!! I had a light flow starting yesterday. I'll also phone tomorrow AM. I think she said I had to start Gonal F within three days of my period starting. I start daily cycle monitoring tomorrow.
> 
> How are you feeling btw?Click to expand...

I know! I'm so ready for the next stage! We really are on the same timeline ha! It sounds like you'll start stimming really soon! What do they do for the cycle monitoring?

I'm alright. My tonsillitis is starting to get better but I'm quite tired and moody! I need to rest but I get bored and frustrated and then do too much and get more tired etc etc haha :wacko: I am never normally the angry or bitchy type but I felt like a dragon these last couple of days! Although interestingly not towards my dh, I feel very loving towards him as he's being such a sweetie and looking after me :cloud9: I sound insane! 

How are you feeling?:flower:


----------



## Rosina

amoreamy said:


> I know! I'm so ready for the next stage! We really are on the same timeline ha! It sounds like you'll start stimming really soon! What do they do for the cycle monitoring?
> 
> I'm alright. My tonsillitis is starting to get better but I'm quite tired and moody! I need to rest but I get bored and frustrated and then do too much and get more tired etc etc haha :wacko: I am never normally the angry or bitchy type but I felt like a dragon these last couple of days! Although interestingly not towards my dh, I feel very loving towards him as he's being such a sweetie and looking after me :cloud9: I sound insane!
> 
> How are you feeling?:flower:


I'm kind of nervous for the next stage. It's getting real! 
For cycle monitoring, it's just a transvaginal ultrasound to look at my ovaries and then bloodwork. They originally predicted next Monday (16th) for the retrieval. I don't think 7 days is enough time?

Good news that the tonsillitis is going away - that's the last thing you need to deal with! 

I hear ya regarding the insanity - I've had moments of feeling crazzzzy the past few days! That's so funny that your bitchiness is directed, I always think my bitchiness is directed towards someone specific. Similarly, it's rarely towards my dh. Lucky guys don't have deal with our drug-induced crazy. :haha:

I'm also feeling tired and crampy. I normally get a bit of acne around this time of month... I hardly have any (which is kind of nice). I think I had a hot flash - not quite what I expected it to feel like. I'm always cold so I thought it'd be okay, but it's really uncomfortable. My injection-sites haven't really gone away (since the first one) and swell up now and then. It looks kinda bad. How does yours look?


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> I know! I'm so ready for the next stage! We really are on the same timeline ha! It sounds like you'll start stimming really soon! What do they do for the cycle monitoring?
> 
> I'm alright. My tonsillitis is starting to get better but I'm quite tired and moody! I need to rest but I get bored and frustrated and then do too much and get more tired etc etc haha :wacko: I am never normally the angry or bitchy type but I felt like a dragon these last couple of days! Although interestingly not towards my dh, I feel very loving towards him as he's being such a sweetie and looking after me :cloud9: I sound insane!
> 
> How are you feeling?:flower:
> 
> 
> I'm kind of nervous for the next stage. It's getting real!
> For cycle monitoring, it's just a transvaginal ultrasound to look at my ovaries and then bloodwork. They originally predicted next Monday (16th) for the retrieval. I don't think 7 days is enough time?
> 
> Good news that the tonsillitis is going away - that's the last thing you need to deal with!
> 
> I hear ya regarding the insanity - I've had moments of feeling crazzzzy the past few days! That's so funny that your bitchiness is directed, I always think my bitchiness is directed towards someone specific. Similarly, it's rarely towards my dh. Lucky guys don't have deal with our drug-induced crazy. :haha:
> 
> I'm also feeling tired and crampy. I normally get a bit of acne around this time of month... I hardly have any (which is kind of nice). I think I had a hot flash - not quite what I expected it to feel like. I'm always cold so I thought it'd be okay, but it's really uncomfortable. My injection-sites haven't really gone away (since the first one) and swell up now and then. It looks kinda bad. How does yours look?Click to expand...

I'm glad it's not just me! They don't do that every day though do they?

I thought I was getting away with the acne thing but it's come up in the past few days. The injection site gets red and rashes for about half an hour afterwards, but then it's fine. My tummy is constantly a little puffier though. Pretty much immediately after started the shots I started retaining water so was really bloated so I've been drinking tonnes of water to try and combat it. I think that contributes to the swelling feeling too.


----------



## Rosina

amoreamy said:


> I'm glad it's not just me! They don't do that every day though do they?
> 
> I thought I was getting away with the acne thing but it's come up in the past few days. The injection site gets red and rashes for about half an hour afterwards, but then it's fine. My tummy is constantly a little puffier though. Pretty much immediately after started the shots I started retaining water so was really bloated so I've been drinking tonnes of water to try and combat it. I think that contributes to the swelling feeling too.

As far as I know, it's every day (I'm booked for every day anyway). I guess I'll find out more tomorrow.

Ahh boo to acne. I was going to say it's the only thing positive about this drug! Perhaps it's my diet change. I'll have to ask the mil if my injection sites are okay. I'm sooo bloated I can feel the pressure - perhaps I'll try drinking more water too. 

Will post details tomorrow. Hope you're finally feeling better!:hugs:


----------



## Rosina

Ah you were right - the next two days are cancelled. I will go back Thursday or Friday. I start 250 units of Gonal F tonight (unless she calls) for ten days. 13 follicles on the right and 12 on the left. She said my lining is still pretty thick (my flow is very light right now). Here we go!


----------



## beneathmywing

SO excited you girls are getting started!


----------



## wishingforjoy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wishing, gosh sorry to hear about the biopsy, I hope all is ok, will you get results quite quickly? I don't think they would prescribe Lupron for ivf if those symptoms were likely and they certainly have to warn you. I'm guessing its either very rare or for long term use.!



So I mentioned to you all that I was having a breast biopsy. Well I got good news it was benign not cancer. I'm so relieved As this came at a bad time right before starting IVF.


----------



## beneathmywing

wishingforjoy said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing, gosh sorry to hear about the biopsy, I hope all is ok, will you get results quite quickly? I don't think they would prescribe Lupron for ivf if those symptoms were likely and they certainly have to warn you. I'm guessing its either very rare or for long term use.!
> 
> 
> 
> So I mentioned to you all that I was having a breast biopsy. Well I got good news it was benign not cancer. I'm so relieved As this came at a bad time right before starting IVF.Click to expand...

That is GREAT news!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Wishing, I'm very happy for you. That's such good news xx


----------



## amoreamy

beneath, not long now!!

Rosina, that's so exciting. I was warned that the bleed could be heavier and longer than normal, and I've had the same as you, quite short and light (not that I'm complaining!) I also thought all the bloating would happen once stimming started but I feel really dumpy and bloated. I can sympathise! 

It sounds as though you're going to get some really really good numbers :) I have everything crossed for you!

I have my scan and bloods booked for tomorrow morning, and then the instruction on how to administer the Merional. Apparently it's the same as Menotrophin so we shall see! I'm scared I'm going to get huge!! (I know it should be the least of my worries!) But I'm very excited!


----------



## Rosina

wishingforjoy said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing, gosh sorry to hear about the biopsy, I hope all is ok, will you get results quite quickly? I don't think they would prescribe Lupron for ivf if those symptoms were likely and they certainly have to warn you. I'm guessing its either very rare or for long term use.!
> 
> 
> 
> So I mentioned to you all that I was having a breast biopsy. Well I got good news it was benign not cancer. I'm so relieved As this came at a bad time right before starting IVF.Click to expand...

This is such good news to hear! :hugs:


----------



## Rosina

Beneath: Soon! I'm excited to follow everyone's journey here! 

Amo: I'm excited to hear about your appt tomorrow. :) I'm such a newb with everything, so I have no idea about different drugs involved, but I just read that Menotrophin has slightly higher pregnancy rates than Gonal-F. :) Everything crossed for you too!! 


I got the dreaded call last night. My estrogen is still too high. I'm heading back to the clinic on Thursday. I've been bleeding at the same rate since Saturday... still nothing more today, but my temps are starting to go down, so maybe tomorrow. 

My dh has another freezing for backup today (now at the clinic we're doing the ivf at... geez) as the last one didn't go well. It's kind of frustrating because they charged us for a year's storage and the sample isn't even usable. Sometimes I feel a little cynical like they just see dollar signs walking into their office... *it'll all be worth it in the end, it'll all be worth it in the end...*


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina, thank you so much for that. That's very reassuring! I didn't realise any of that. I'm so sorry it's been a rubbish day. It will all be worth it. It's strange how things work out sometimes but i believe it'll all make sense in the end. Still a big bummer when you're footing the bill :flower: when will you start the gonal, do you need to wait a day or so more?

I forgot to thank you in my last post, thank you for asking if i felt any better. I finally feel pretty much well again! Thank goodness, it felt like it would never give in.

And a general thanks to everyone on thread and this journey together. It means so much to talk with you all :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone! :hi:

So I went for my baseline scan and blood test, as well being given the rest of my meds. My lining was 2.5mm which is nice and thin, but she only counted 6 follicles on each side, so I'm feeling a bit disappointed about that. I have a good reserve so I was expecting more :( there was also some fluid around my ovary but she said that didn't seem to be a problem.

I will get my bloods back later and hopefully the go ahead for the merional. Cant help but be disappointed though :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies,

Amo sorry you are feeling disappointed, that can change tho can't it? It doesn't mean 6 eggs does it, more could grow? I'm a first timer so not sure but guessing once you get going on the stims you might get more. Glad you are feeling a bit better. How are you finding the gonal f injections? Is it the pen you've got? 

Rosina, hoping your east organ has come down now. I agree we have to keep repeating positive mantras - it WILL all be worth it! It will xx

Wishing that's fantastic news! I am so pleased for you. What a weight off your mind. Now you can focus on your ivf. 

As for me, just waiting for af now, should be here in the next few days and then baseline scan and start my gonal f.


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks w 11. It means a maximum of 12, i don't think it's possible for that to increase. Unless they counted wrong of course!

I'm not on gonal f I'm on merional which combines various things with gonal F. It's good stuff so I'm hoping for the best!

The clinic rang today so i started 3 vials today and the same tomorrow and blood test on Friday. So starting earlier than expected! The injection was better than the buserilin.

How long 'til you start?


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Thanks w 11. It means a maximum of 12, i don't think it's possible for that to increase. Unless they counted wrong of course!
> 
> I'm not on gonal f I'm on merional which combines various things with gonal F. It's good stuff so I'm hoping for the best!
> 
> The clinic rang today so i started 3 vials today and the same tomorrow and blood test on Friday. So starting earlier than expected! The injection was better than the buserilin.
> 
> How long 'til you start?

There may be some hiding behind others they couldn't see. If not, 12 is actually a great number!

Glad to hear you started!!!


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks w 11. It means a maximum of 12, i don't think it's possible for that to increase. Unless they counted wrong of course!
> 
> I'm not on gonal f I'm on merional which combines various things with gonal F. It's good stuff so I'm hoping for the best!
> 
> The clinic rang today so i started 3 vials today and the same tomorrow and blood test on Friday. So starting earlier than expected! The injection was better than the buserilin.
> 
> How long 'til you start?
> 
> There may be some hiding behind others they couldn't see. If not, 12 is actually a great number!
> 
> Glad to hear you started!!!Click to expand...

Thank you beneath! Well during the scan she had me press on my ovaries so she could see them better so maybe (I'm hoping) that she wasn't able to see them all! It could definitely be worse I know! :flower:

Are you started to get excited beneath?


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath, I have just read about your grandma, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Beneath, I have just read about your grandma, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love xxx

Thank you!!

Im hoping i feel emotionally okay by the time af shows, which should be early next week.


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> Beneath, I have just read about your grandma, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love xxx
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Im hoping i feel emotionally okay by the time af shows, which should be early next week.Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rosina

*Beneath:* So sorry about your grandma. Big hugs :hugs:

*MrsW:* AF come for a visit yet? We're all actually pretty close with our cycles. 

*Amo:* 12 follicles in total is more than enough! I've read some who only had three or four total. Glad you are feeling better finally! :happydance: You've finally started the Merional! Yayyy! omg so excited for you! Not long now. Hopefully the Gonal-F is better than buserilin as well.


As for me: finally got some medium flow yesterday - aka in bed in pain with a nice heating pad. dh's backup sample is good enough for ICSI (we were worried we would have to use a donor). 

Appt this morning, lining was thinner, but they still want me to wait until Friday to start the Gonal-F because Monday is a holiday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Beneath I have messages you on the big January thread but so so sorry to read about your grandma. Be kind to yourself, sending lots of love xx

Rosina that all sounds good, fab news that you won't need to use a donor! Your do must be ecstatic! 

Amo 12 eggs is great and if there are more they couldn't see that's really fab. I'm so worried about how many I will get. 

Does anyone know, I know that the fertility drugs will make me ovulate more eggs hopefully but can they improve quality? It's just I have unexplained infertility other than low amh, so since I got preggo twice very quickly before and now a year with no bfp, I can only assume my eggs are not good enough quality to get me preggo. So I wonder then if I will get a few eggs but not good enough quality. I guess time will tell.

Anyway I am spotting today so af will be here in full flow by the morning! Bit of a pain as I have my dd tomorrow and hubby is away and I have friends coming over so will have to rearrange my day if they want me to go in tomorrow but they might say Monday.


----------



## PRGirl

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.
I'm new to the forum. 

It seems that some people have been through similar to us.

We were on a short protocol and our first IVF cycle so scary and exciting in almost equal measure. 

We have been ttc for 5 years now and have been through various treatments but nothing worked and so it was IVF or nothing. I have PCOS, a thin lining and a further complication similar to endometriosis.

We started IVF at the end of Jan, so most of the 'work' was done in Feb. I had egg collection on Saturday and transfer earlier today! 

I know they say it makes no difference but I was on my back all day with a cushion under my bum (TMI) :blush:

Praying for a sticky egg and for our dreams to come true.
Good luck to everyone. 
:dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina -- Great news DH's sample is good!!! 

Mrs W -- Yes, I did get your condolences on the other thread. Thank you :hugs:

Prgirl -- Welcome! Fx for you!!!


----------



## Rosina

_MrsW_ Very happy we don't have to use a donor!! I have no idea if they improve quality - fingers crossed for you. It would be so hard not knowing what's up. Things are going to start so soon for you! 

_PRGirl_ Welcome! 5 years is a long time - I hope this works for you! It's so cool you're joining us just after your transfer. I think I'd be doing the same with a cushion under my bum!!  

Start the Gonal-F tonight. I've been letting my dh give the needles for the last few days so he can feel more involved in the process... seems to hurt less as well.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, so af turned up yesterday so I went for my baseline scan and unfortunately she only saw 4, possibly 5 follicles. So she didn't seem very positive and reminded me about possible cancellation of the cycle. Feeling pretty worried.

Bet that makes you feel better about your 12 amo! I would, honestly 12 is plenty. 

Pr girl welcome!! Congrats on being pupo! Look after your self over the next couple of weeks. Are you going to test at home before your otd? 

Rosina I started my gonal f this morning. The injection was not as bad as I had been expecting, I barely felt the needle as it was so fine. 

Has anyone got Romantic plans this weekend? Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina: You must be so happy about ICSI! That's wonderful news, such a relief! :happydance: And you've also started stimming, it's all go now! I'm very excited for you too!

Mrs W: Do not worry about egg quality, there are a million reasons why it's not happened yet, I wouldn't presume it's egg quality. I'm sorry it's a disappointing amount of follies, but there might be some unexpected ones lurking in there! 4 or 5 is still enough so try not to worry, it only takes one after all! :baby: Exciting to be starting your stims! 

pr girl: Welcome :hi: We have been trying for around the same time too, it's such a long time, so I very much sympathise! Huge congratulations on being pupo! How many/ what grade did they put back? How are you feeling? 

beneath: I hope you're feeling okay, I've been thinking about you :flower:

AFM- Sorry I've been a little absent our internet was off for a day and a half. It was killing me to hear from the hospital and not be able to talk to you guys! So, I went for bloods yesterday after being on 3 amps a day for 2 days and I'm not responding quite as much as they'd like so I've gone up to 4 amps a day Friday and over the weekend and then bloods again on Monday. It has me a little worried but it's still early days! I wish the nurse hadn't told me how much they were, it's stressing me out that I'm currently injecting £75 ($115 USD) per injection. Arghh! Ha!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks amo. I think it's egg quality because I've got pregnant very easily in the past but second time had a mc. I had no idea at the time what a miracle my dd was. I've had every test going and the only issue raised is my low amh. And the low antral follicle count supports the suggestion that I don't have many eggs left. 

I also forgot to comment on your post about your Ebook on fertility juicing. I'd love to see it! I'd like to do some fertility juicing during my ivf, have you any recommended recipes?


----------



## amoreamy

I see. Yes I do! Plenty of protein for stimming is a very good idea. Then for implantation lots of bromelain.

A good protein juice would be;

kale
cucumber
spinach
pineapple

or

spirulina
spinach
apple
cucumber

or a smoothie

almond milk
avocado
strawberry
banana

and for implantation anything that has plenty of pineapple, so you caan ake some really sweet and tropical juices like

pineapple
apple
cucumber

or

pineapple
celery
kale

or 

cantaloupe
pineapple
apple

after implantation time plenty of green juices.

:) :) :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Perfect, thanks amo. I find kale really hard to juice, literally a whole bag hardly gives any juice at all. Ill try some f these though, I had heard protein was good as well. Ill do some of these over the next few weeks xx


----------



## amoreamy

It is hard to juice, so you wont get a lot from it but it is concentrated. Also, depending on your juicer, putting something of high water content in either before of after can help it juice a little easier :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've got a Phillips, got it in the January sales as I started off with a really cheap one and wanted to upgrade it. Ok, will try cucumber first then kale. I usually blend the spinach so it all goes in but kale is to thick and stringy for that!


----------



## PRGirl

Hi all, 

Sunday night already and getting things sorted for work tomorrow. 
Feeling really tired but think that's the drugs and a difficult night. Is anyone else feeling unusually drained? 

The consultant / professor did say that I would be more sensitive to how I'm feeling but I've been fine other than being drained and constantly yawning - even during a romantic meal last night :dohh: 

Beneathmywing, Mrs W 11, Rosina and amoreamy thank you so much for your kind words and for saying hello :hi:

Amoreamy we had 12 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and just 1 get through to blast stage. We were told if the other 2, which were the only remaining embryos developing as they should, got to blast then we would receive a call and be asked if we wanted to freeze. Unfortunately the call never came :nope:

I'm trying to remain positive, as that means that this is our only hope or we have to go through the whole process again and pay for it. Unfortunately we don't have £5,000 spare at present. 

Mrs W 11 I notice your interested in juices? Rather than juicing I made some smoothies with kale, lemon and lime juice, pineapple and almond alpro. It was actually really pleasant. I kept it in the fridge so it was chilled and as long as it was 'well wizzed up' it was fine. 

I've also been drinking lots of pomegranate juice as I heard that was good for fertility. Again, not the worst drink I've ever had and quite tasty with sparkling water. 

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for the tips prgirl, I might try some pomegranate juice! I haven't got on too well with blending kale before, I don't think my blender is whizzy enough as its a smoothie maker really, but I might try juicing some kale and then adding the other bits. 

Feeling tired sounds normal for the stage you are at, although I'm just embarking on my first ivf. So far on day 2 of stims I don't feel any different! Just a bit anxious about how much pressure there is! Is 4 fertilising out of 12 fairly normal or does your oh have sperm issues? 

X


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Mrs W 11 I was really disappointed about the number of eggs we had, particularly as I was considered at risk of hyper stimulation. It certainly wasn't to be celebrated but I was reassured that to have 4 at the stage we had was 'normal' and to leave them to blast usually means that you will lose some.

The one we put back was described by the professor as an excellent embro and the grading was 3/4 but because it was blast they weren't really too concerned. In fact our embryologist said that it should increase the chances from 30% to 50% however my other problems kind of makes the statistics redundant. 

My hubby has 'super sperm' both in terms of number and mobility. All of the problems are down to me - which always makes me feel super guilty. 

He had problems during his first marriage and his son was IVF. He had a really bad experience of the process so when we got together - not knowing anything was wrong- I always said if there was a problem I wouldn't force him to do anything like that... and now here we are :nope:

I have up and down days and have been ok so far but I'm always concious that while there is hope I tend to feel normal but then when we find out something hasn't worked it absolutely floors me. :cry:

Still, for now at least, we are positive and keeping everything crossed. 

How are you doing?


----------



## amoreamy

So are you pupo now Prgirl? I'm sorry there weren't any frosties for you, and yes I'm feeling generally quite tired!It seems to come in waves where I feel fine and then exhausted. I was falling asleep at my art club the other night surrounded by pensioners who had far more spring in there step than me! You want to be able to tell the world 'I'm not usually like this, I'm on a LOT of meds!' Haha x


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Amoreamy yes I guess PUPO is right, I hadn't heard that expression until today :haha:

I test on the 25 February so it's just waiting. I don't want to test beforehand as I don't want to be disappointed and I tend to become quite despondent, which is the last thing we need.

I've been putting a hot water bottle on my tummy each evening, more for comfort than anything else but now I've read that could be really BAD so I'm stressing like mad. 

Lots of internet surfing and hoping I haven't ruined things because of a hot water bottle! :nope:

Surely the clinic would have said something if it was a real danger? 
This process can be a nightmare sometimes!


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations! I think pupo is a very cute way of putting it :) Well I hope the time doesn't go too slowly, I will be about 10 days or so behind you and willing you on. I hope you will be our first bfp on this thread!

I don't know about the hot water bottle. The say it's good for stims but I don't know about now :shrug: I can't imagine you've done any harm, don't worry :flower:


----------



## SunUp

Hey everyone!
Sorry for jumping in on your thread so late! I am in the middle of my 2nd FET (first IVF cycle was successful - DS. Our first FET, however, didn't work). 

I just thought I'd mention to PR that we transferred on the same day! How cool! I used a heating pad a few times after my fresh IVF and I got pregnant with DS. My RE office doesn't mention anything about heat, and my fresh IVF was successful. 

Best of luck and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## beneathmywing

Sorry I've been awol lately, girls! As you know my grandma passed and then her sister in law, my great aunt, passed away a few days later so this week has been a mess. I have been reading your updates and want to tell you girls I am still here <3


----------



## PRGirl

Amoreamy, I agree that pupo is cute, it makes me smile every time I read it now and also makes me feel more positive, which can only be a good thing. :thumbup:

SunUp welcome! Not sure I'm qualified to say that - I've only just joined myself - but it's great to hear that you transferred on the same day. Fingers crossed for us both! My hubby was talking about testing from tomorrow but I've put him off. Are you planning to test before 25th? 

Beneathmywing so sorry to hear about your Grandma and Aunt. Hoping that you have the support you need from friends and family. Sending you lots of best wishes. :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

PRGirl said:


> Amoreamy, I agree that pupo is cute, it makes me smile every time I read it now and also makes me feel more positive, which can only be a good thing. :thumbup:
> 
> SunUp welcome! Not sure I'm qualified to say that - I've only just joined myself - but it's great to hear that you transferred on the same day. Fingers crossed for us both! My hubby was talking about testing from tomorrow but I've put him off. Are you planning to test before 25th?
> 
> Beneathmywing so sorry to hear about your Grandma and Aunt. Hoping that you have the support you need from friends and family. Sending you lots of best wishes. :flower:

Thank you, so much for the kinds words!!

Fx for you!


----------



## amoreamy

Welcome Sunup! :hi: Thank you and congratulations on also being pupo! It's great that you and prgirl are so close in dates!

prgirl, I think it's a good plan to keep your hubby's enthusiasm at bay for now. Usually it's the ladies desperate to test and the men rolling their eyes, and not being able to see lines until about 8 weeks ha.

Beneath I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time. I've been thinking about you and I hope you're still feeling okay for your cycle xx

Rosina, how are you doing?

I've had a real down day today. My best friend is leaving the country and moving back to her native France this week. I go dancing and she's also my dance partner, so it really feels so sad to see her go. I was so worried about today's blood test too. I had convinced myself I would be a poor responder, I'm still not convinced I won't be, and that I'm never going to be a mum. All this negative stuff. I'm okay now, but it's been a rough day. My blood tests however did show I was starting to respond well so they've lowered the dose. I know it's good news but it's hard to shed the negative feelings.


----------



## PRGirl

Amoreamy - Sorry to hear you are feeling a little down today. There is no doubt that this journey - whatever your problems / challenges and whatever stage you are - can be a struggle. :nope:

I've taken to writing down when I'm feeling positive and then when I feel down reading through it. It has helped a little. I also write poetry, nothing I would share, but it allows me to share me feelings on paper, which gets rid of some of my feelings when I can't express them any other way. 

I'm pleased to hear your bloods were showing signs of a response. 
Try to stay positive and remember, you're not on your own. 

:flower:


----------



## Rosina

*BMW* Thinking of you. :hugs:

*MrsW* Exciting that you started your Gonal F. You, Amo, and I are days within each other. Exciting times coming up. Everyone on this forum always says it, it only takes one. Hoping that you go through! 

We didn't do anything romantic really. My dh bought me flowers, chocolate, and a card and we watched a flick - but on the 13th!  

This is an interesting article that just came out... there's so much that could be going on with us.

*Amo* 
Good to hear that you're responding better with 4 amps! This is one CRAZY rollercoaster... the ups and downs are hard to deal with. I feel like I've been all over the place. I'm just trying to stay positive, taking it one day at a time, and move forward when things don't go as planned. We've still got a lot of this journey left to go - try to stay positive. We're here for you! :flower:

I'm very happy that we have something to fall back on and it's with my cutie dh's genes. Soooo happy about that. This will be day four of stimming - feeling BLOATED woah. Other than that and being tired a lot, all feels pretty normal. 

Gonal F works out to be about $216USD/shot for me... ouch. Thank goodness insurance covers drugs at least (not the treatment... but this helps!). Is everything covered in the UK? In Ontario, Canada, IVF would be covered for you (2 blocked tubes). Supposedly they are working towards making changes in Ontario for other infertile women. I'm not waiting for that to happen... PS: Thanks for the recipes! I made a batch of the first one you posted!! :) 

*PRG* Congrats on being pupo! I also don't think you've done any harm with the hot water bottle. :flower:

Yes, I'm sooo tired. I've been getting lots of rest though. Thankful that you got one to the blasto stage. Will be thinking of you! It _is_ so expensive. My dh and I agreed that we'd only try IVF once. I'm so hopeful for all of us! It only takes one! 

It sounds like your dh loves you and is moving forward from his last experience. Don't feel guilty. :hugs:

Writing down positive thoughts is such a good idea. I can definitely see how it would help along this crazy journey.

*Sun* Welcome! :howdy: That means you're pupo too :) Excited to hear about your journey.

*afm* Cycle monitoring in the AM. We'll see how everything is going. Just feeling BLOATED!!!


----------



## SunUp

GL w/ monitoring ROS!! I hear you- IVF is very tiring!! Even though there's a lot of waiting, it's exhausting. Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> *BMW* Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> *MrsW* Exciting that you started your Gonal F. You, Amo, and I are days within each other. Exciting times coming up. Everyone on this forum always says it, it only takes one. Hoping that you go through!
> 
> We didn't do anything romantic really. My dh bought me flowers, chocolate, and a card and we watched a flick - but on the 13th!
> 
> This is an interesting article that just came out... there's so much that could be going on with us.
> 
> *Amo*
> Good to hear that you're responding better with 4 amps! This is one CRAZY rollercoaster... the ups and downs are hard to deal with. I feel like I've been all over the place. I'm just trying to stay positive, taking it one day at a time, and move forward when things don't go as planned. We've still got a lot of this journey left to go - try to stay positive. We're here for you! :flower:
> 
> I'm very happy that we have something to fall back on and it's with my cutie dh's genes. Soooo happy about that. This will be day four of stimming - feeling BLOATED woah. Other than that and being tired a lot, all feels pretty normal.
> 
> Gonal F works out to be about $216USD/shot for me... ouch. Thank goodness insurance covers drugs at least (not the treatment... but this helps!). Is everything covered in the UK? In Ontario, Canada, IVF would be covered for you (2 blocked tubes). Supposedly they are working towards making changes in Ontario for other infertile women. I'm not waiting for that to happen... PS: Thanks for the recipes! I made a batch of the first one you posted!! :)
> 
> *PRG* Congrats on being pupo! I also don't think you've done any harm with the hot water bottle. :flower:
> 
> Yes, I'm sooo tired. I've been getting lots of rest though. Thankful that you got one to the blasto stage. Will be thinking of you! It _is_ so expensive. My dh and I agreed that we'd only try IVF once. I'm so hopeful for all of us! It only takes one!
> 
> It sounds like your dh loves you and is moving forward from his last experience. Don't feel guilty. :hugs:
> 
> Writing down positive thoughts is such a good idea. I can definitely see how it would help along this crazy journey.
> 
> *Sun* Welcome! :howdy: That means you're pupo too :) Excited to hear about your journey.
> 
> *afm* Cycle monitoring in the AM. We'll see how everything is going. Just feeling BLOATED!!!



Thanks for the thoughts <3 I am doing better.

Good luck at your scan in the morning! Hope you have lots of follies growing in there.

I should be expecting af any day now so I can get started and join you girls in the stimming party! lol


----------



## PRGirl

Wishing you all the luck that can come your way beneathmywing. 
Let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## PRGirl

Rosina, thank you for your thoughts and for putting my mind to rest about the hot water bottle thing - how silly that something like that could cause tears and sleepless nights - only during this process! :winkwink:

My hubby is great and I'm very lucky that although we agreed not to even consider IVF he has been by my side all the way. We are a very close couple and never take that for granted. 

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and best wishes for this rollercoaster ride.


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath, you're so close now :thumbup: I hope you're feeling okay :flower:

Rosina, I know, thank you! I think it just hit like a wall yesterday because I've just been feeling so positive before now. I'm feeling much better today though :thumbup: Thanks goodness the drugs are covered, that is shocking! It's a lottery in the UK as to whether you get free treatment or not, all depending where you live. We're having to pay for everything here, which is awful. Maybe I should move to Ontario, I've always fancied living in Canada! 
You're welcome for the recipes, I had to go and make one as writing them down made me hungry!!

The icsi is great news :happydance: This sounds like a strange question but does your bloating feel hard? My lower tummy is rock solid! I have pain this morning too, it feels just like af cramps so that feels like progress at last! Today is day 7 of stims (where has the time gone!)

Sun and Prgirl thank you :flower: How are you feeling?


----------



## SunUp

Amor- when do you think you'll have ER?

AFM ... Not really sure! Starting to doubt things a little bit. Haven't tested- but I am only 5dp5dt. Trying to get more PMA.


----------



## Rosina

*PRG* Glad we could help! :) Sounds like youre super lucky with your dh  it looks as though hes focused only on you and not the past. 

*Sun* Thank-you! :)

Are you two ladies doing anything crazy/interesting to make things work or just letting things happen?

*BMW* Excited for you to join our parrrtayy. LoL. :loopy:

*Amo* A lottery! OMG. What are the chances of winning? Ive never heard of that before. Im keeping a record of every penny I spend My prediction (not including drugs) is about $9,140 USD.

My bloating felt hard yesterday not so much this morning. Today is day 5 for me just behind you! Youre SOOO close now! Eek! 

*afm* The clinic was very busy this morning. My RN was late because something happened to her cat :( So there was a bit of a lineup. 

So far, about 8 follies are worth noting. *RS:* 1.2cm, 1.2, 1.2, 1.2, 1.0 *LS:* 1.5, 1.2, 0.9. They want me to go in daily now as my dominant follicle is progressing quickly (so they want to keep an eye on it).


----------



## beneathmywing

Im joining! Af is here!!


----------



## SunUp

ROS- I'm glad they will be monitoring you daily! Follicle #s sound good!! You asked if I did anything: I have had pineapple, avocado, and nuts pretty routinely as some people say they help... Although I doubt it's true, I just needed to feel like I was doing something. I also try and visualize my embies attaching and growing. But mainly I just try and stay distracted!! Lol

Beneath- yay for AF!


----------



## PRGirl

Beneath - congrats! That's great news. :thumbup:

Ros, same as Sun pretty much. So much avocado I think I might turn into one! :haha: nuts (5 x brazil and then others as I fancy them), pineapple, kale and pineapple smoothie, no caffeine, no alcohol and trying to get enough sleep. I seem to be unreasonably shattered and the injections are starting to hurt, which they haven't until now. 

I haven't done anything else, but like Sun am trying to keep myself distracted although that seems more and more impossible as the days go on. 

I wasn't going to test before Wednesday (25 is our test date) but we think we may do it sooner to be a little more prepared. I have a meeting on Wednesday and don't want to be an emotional wreck - either way - when I'm training a room full of people! :dohh:

How are things with you?


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath- yay! How did your scan go?

Rosina- The numbers are pretty scary, I'm trying not to think about it too much! Very exciting to get some news on your follies, it sounds like they're doing well! Daily will be quite a slog for you though. How far do you live from the clinic?

Sun-After talking to them today my ET date looks like Wednesday next week so still a whole week away! 

So another set of bloods today and I got to see my estrodial numbers. (Though this might be useful for anyone else who gets theirs too). So after 2 days on stims @ 3 ampules it was 108. Then after 6 days @ and 3 days on 4 ampules it was 826. I will hopefully get my latest numbers the end of the day.
At the current rate she is expecting my ET to be Wednesday, but I would actually prefer Friday as the I have the choice of a 3 or 5 day transfer (providing there are embies of course) then.

Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned! :)


----------



## PRGirl

Amoreamy that is great news! ET next week is no time to wait - although I appreciate it doesn't feel like that at the time.

Fingers crossed for your 5dt.


----------



## Rosina

*BMW* Yayyy! Welcome to the partayy... When do you start your stims?

*Sun* I will try all the things!  

*PRG* Getting my blood done is starting to hurt.. omg. What injections are you still doing?

It would be sooo hard to stay distracted. I'm glad I'll be back at work during that time. When do you think you'll test?

*Amo* EEK! You must be excited about the transfer! I'll be thinking about you!

We only have one vehicle, so I have to drop my dh off at work in the AM before I go to the clinic. With that, it takes about 40 minutes. If I didn't have to drop him, it'd be about 20. Not too bad. 

I have no idea what my estrodial numbers are. :S


*afm* Extraction will likely be on Sunday/Monday, then (if everything looks good) ET on Friday/Saturday. Dominant follicle is up to 1.8 - she said she'd let it go to 2.5.


----------



## PRGirl

I have to inject cyclogest and Pregnyl each evening, as well as taking 3 progynova tablets. 

I have a thin womb lining (usually 4.5mm max) so this is hopefully going to help with that. Fingers crossed. 

There are no guarantees but because I have been taking them for some time in the same places, there is little room that isn't bruised or sore :growlmad:

Still, I'm trying to stay positive and hope it will be worth it in the end. 
In terms of testing I'm not sure - may be at the weekend so that I can react how I want to without having to worry about work. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you, it sounds like things are coming along as they should do.


----------



## amoreamy

SO SORRY! I meant egg retrieval not transfer!! Ha sorry!


----------



## PRGirl

Ha, ha sorry Amoreamy that was my mix up. So many abbreviations I can't keep up :wacko:

I think I need to go to bed :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- My scan went good! Got the okay and am starting stims tomorrow! Woohoo. I never got my estradiol number in my prior IVF. All these numbers are so damn stressful! Not sure if my new RE's office will tell me my numbers, so we'll see. ET will be here before you know it!!


Rosina -- I start tomorrow night!! ET is almost here for you too! Yay! Things are moving alone for you girls. 


PRgirl -- Hope the cyclogest and Pregnyl do wonders for your lining!


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> Ha, ha sorry Amoreamy that was my mix up. So many abbreviations I can't keep up :wacko:
> 
> I think I need to go to bed :haha:

No it was definitely me! Retrieval next week then I think now it will be March for transfer, that's crazy!

It sounds like they've been attentive to your lining which is brilliant. I'm really it's working its magic in there!


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> Amoreamy -- My scan went good! Got the okay and am starting stims tomorrow! Woohoo. I never got my estradiol number in my prior IVF. All these numbers are so damn stressful! Not sure if my new RE's office will tell me my numbers, so we'll see. ET will be here before you know it!!
> 
> 
> Rosina -- I start tomorrow night!! ET is almost here for you too! Yay! Things are moving alone for you girls.
> 
> 
> PRgirl -- Hope the cyclogest and Pregnyl do wonders for your lining!

It sounds really positive Beneath! So pleased you're getting started, no more waiting! I think getting my numbers has helped me stress less because I can see the progress, but it's the scan that scares me!! I'm having my first scan after 10 days stimming so it feels like anything could be happening in there!


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> *BMW* Yayyy! Welcome to the partayy... When do you start your stims?
> 
> *Sun* I will try all the things!
> 
> *PRG* Getting my blood done is starting to hurt.. omg. What injections are you still doing?
> 
> It would be sooo hard to stay distracted. I'm glad I'll be back at work during that time. When do you think you'll test?
> 
> *Amo* EEK! You must be excited about the transfer! I'll be thinking about you!
> 
> We only have one vehicle, so I have to drop my dh off at work in the AM before I go to the clinic. With that, it takes about 40 minutes. If I didn't have to drop him, it'd be about 20. Not too bad.
> 
> I have no idea what my estrodial numbers are. :S
> 
> 
> *afm* Extraction will likely be on Sunday/Monday, then (if everything looks good) ET on Friday/Saturday. Dominant follicle is up to 1.8 - she said she'd let it go to 2.5.

Wow Rosina! I almost missed this in all the excitement!That's brilliant news! :happydance: How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Rosina

*PRG* Wow! That's a lot, I'm sure it will help with your lining. I can imagine what it looks like - ouch. Are you doing them on your abdomen? 

I keep telling myself the same thing. It'll all be worth it in the end. :) Good luck with your test!

*BMW* eek! Starting your stims today. Not long now :)

*Amo* When's your scan?

*afm* I'm feeling excited about the retrieval. I'm pretty sure it's on Monday now. They said they might let my dominant follicle go if it gets too big.


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Rosina, 

I have one injection in my bum :blush: and the other in my abdomen. 
Both have started to hurt but the back end more than the front! 

Part of me can't wait to test and the other is terrified that it isn't the news we want. It's almost better not knowing than having bad news but I'm just going to have to man up and get on with it. :bodyb:

How are things with you?
Have you had your transfer now?
I hope it all goes well.


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Amoreamy -- My scan went good! Got the okay and am starting stims tomorrow! Woohoo. I never got my estradiol number in my prior IVF. All these numbers are so damn stressful! Not sure if my new RE's office will tell me my numbers, so we'll see. ET will be here before you know it!!
> 
> 
> Rosina -- I start tomorrow night!! ET is almost here for you too! Yay! Things are moving alone for you girls.
> 
> 
> PRgirl -- Hope the cyclogest and Pregnyl do wonders for your lining!
> 
> It sounds really positive Beneath! So pleased you're getting started, no more waiting! I think getting my numbers has helped me stress less because I can see the progress, but it's the scan that scares me!! I'm having my first scan after 10 days stimming so it feels like anything could be happening in there!Click to expand...



Good luck! Hope there's many follies in there. My first scan will be able four days of stimming.


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> *PRG* Wow! That's a lot, I'm sure it will help with your lining. I can imagine what it looks like - ouch. Are you doing them on your abdomen?
> 
> I keep telling myself the same thing. It'll all be worth it in the end. :) Good luck with your test!
> 
> *BMW* eek! Starting your stims today. Not long now :)
> 
> *Amo* When's your scan?
> 
> *afm* I'm feeling excited about the retrieval. I'm pretty sure it's on Monday now. They said they might let my dominant follicle go if it gets too big.


Yay!! Monday is right around the corner.


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath; thank you! I hope so too! I'm pretty nervous!

Rosina; Scan tomorrow (Friday) so we'll probably have ther booked once they've got the results from that. I'll think I'll be after you so Wednesday or Friday x

Prgirl; it must be getting close to testing time now?!!

Afm, my dh had our car smashed into today, so it might be a right off so it's another thing we don't need at this critical point! He's needed the car at the time of both appointments already this week so I've been relying on lifts my parents. I'm lucky they live close and are able to do it. Still, just annoying at this time in the cycle :(


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Amoreamy,

Official testing day is Wednesday - we are able to do it at home rather than go into the hospital but I'm not sure that makes it any better. I still have to work Wednesday and have a training session with a parent group - great! :shrug:

Not sure if we are going to test this weekend so that we are prepared for Wednesday. Not sure if it's still too early I will be 13dpo5dt so I'm just not sure. 

I have period type cramps today and a really bad back so I'm starting to worry. I promised that I wouldn't symptom spot but I seem to have inadvertently done nothing else. :dohh:

It's the uncertainty and hope that drives me mad. If you just knew one way or another it would at least stop this roller coaster of emotions. :growlmad:

Sending you lots of luck for your scan!


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> Hi Amoreamy,
> 
> Official testing day is Wednesday - we are able to do it at home rather than go into the hospital but I'm not sure that makes it any better. I still have to work Wednesday and have a training session with a parent group - great! :shrug:
> 
> Not sure if we are going to test this weekend so that we are prepared for Wednesday. Not sure if it's still too early I will be 13dpo5dt so I'm just not sure.
> 
> I have period type cramps today and a really bad back so I'm starting to worry. I promised that I wouldn't symptom spot but I seem to have inadvertently done nothing else. :dohh:
> 
> It's the uncertainty and hope that drives me mad. If you just knew one way or another it would at least stop this roller coaster of emotions. :growlmad:
> 
> Sending you lots of luck for your scan!

Thank you! I can't imagine how difficult it is, the worst two week wait of all time. I think your symptoms sound really promising though, they're both really good early pregnancy symptoms :thumbup: I do feel bad you have to do injectables. If you're pregnant will they continue?


----------



## amoreamy

Just a quick update about the scan and my numbers.

Day 10

lining is 12-13mm and triple line.

left ovary- 12 follicles
16mm, 15mm, 14mm, 13.5mm, 12.5mm, and 7 @11mm

right ovary- 8 follicles
2 @13mm, 12.5mm, 5 @ 6mm or less.

I go another scan on Monday and hopefully book ET for Wednesday.

My e2 numbers have been;

Day 2: 108
Day 6: 826
Day 8: 2418

I'm pretty pleased as it all seems positive which is a huge relief. Now another few days in painful limbo until my scan on Monday!!


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Just a quick update about the scan and my numbers.
> 
> Day 10
> 
> lining is 12-13mm and triple line.
> 
> left ovary- 12 follicles
> 16mm, 15mm, 14mm, 13.5mm, 12.5mm, and 7 @11mm
> 
> right ovary- 8 follicles
> 2 @13mm, 12.5mm, 5 @ 6mm or less.
> 
> I go another scan on Monday and hopefully book ET for Wednesday.
> 
> My e2 numbers have been;
> 
> Day 2: 108
> Day 6: 826
> Day 8: 2418
> 
> I'm pretty pleased as it all seems positive which is a huge relief. Now another few days in painful limbo until my scan on Monday!!

Those numbers sound great!!!


----------



## Rosina

*PRG* Eek to bum injections!  My fingers are crossed for you! 

*BMW* What drugs will you do for stimming?

*Amo* Oh dear... yup... this is just one crazy process. It just seems like we're doomed to ups and downs. At least you have your parents to help with lifts - it's a good thing. :) Hang in there and keep your chin up! 

Your follicles seem to be growing together more than mine. A handful have really taken a liking to the Gonal F, so most are too immature (hence why I have the retrieval so early!).

*afm* Things are going okay. I think I'll have 8 eggs for transfer - the rest just aren't growing. I hope they're high quality! Last Gonal-F tonight + the TRIGGER! Retrieval on Sunday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## PRGirl

Amoreamy those numbers look great! I would have been happy with them - my lining alone was no where near. 

Are you sure you're going ET Wednesday?
When is your egg collection?

I think you're in the same clinic as me and they try to get you to blast, which would mean 5 days. Everything happened far quicker than we were expecting even with the longer transfer date. 

Fingers crossed for you! 
We had Prof Balon who was amazing. 

Not sure about my pains, they feel very much like AF so I'm just praying that I've got it wrong. We've been through so many ups and too many downs over the years and I'm not sure after all this I would be in a position to cope so well :nope:


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> *PRG* Eek to bum injections!  My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> *BMW* What drugs will you do for stimming?
> 
> *Amo* Oh dear... yup... this is just one crazy process. It just seems like we're doomed to ups and downs. At least you have your parents to help with lifts - it's a good thing. :) Hang in there and keep your chin up!
> 
> Your follicles seem to be growing together more than mine. A handful have really taken a liking to the Gonal F, so most are too immature (hence why I have the retrieval so early!).
> 
> *afm* Things are going okay. I think I'll have 8 eggs for transfer - the rest just aren't growing. I hope they're high quality! Last Gonal-F tonight + the TRIGGER! Retrieval on Sunday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

8 is still a really good number, I will probably be looking at around the same unless these smaller ones catch up. I can't believe you have your trigger tonight! Let us know how it goes! I feel so behind you now, it all seems to have gone by so fast! You're my cycle buddy, I feel like we're destined to have the same result! :blush:


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> Amoreamy those numbers look great! I would have been happy with them - my lining alone was no where near.
> 
> Are you sure you're going ET Wednesday?
> When is your egg collection?
> 
> I think you're in the same clinic as me and they try to get you to blast, which would mean 5 days. Everything happened far quicker than we were expecting even with the longer transfer date.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!
> We had Prof Balon who was amazing.
> 
> Not sure about my pains, they feel very much like AF so I'm just praying that I've got it wrong. We've been through so many ups and too many downs over the years and I'm not sure after all this I would be in a position to cope so well :nope:

Thank you :) My dose has just gone back up so I think they're trying to boost those 11mm one to be ready on time. So, my retrieval is probably Wednesday, with either a 2 day or 5 day transfer available as they're closed weekends. I will only book the ER on Monday after the scan though.

I'm at James Cook, where are you? We have two Egyptian doctors, Mr Mustafa and Mr Mohamed. They're both really nice, but Mr Mohamed is as cute as a button bless him! I find it's all been about the nursing staff so far and they've all been really amazing and very easy to talk to.

Even though I'm not as far down the line I completely understand how you feel. I have been trying for nearly 6 years and have this as my only option. It is so hard to describe the grief cycle you have to incur ttc for this long and never knowing whether you're ever going to be successful. But whatever happens, happens, and I promise you are strong enough to cope with every last bit of it. :hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update about the scan and my numbers.
> 
> Day 10
> 
> lining is 12-13mm and triple line.
> 
> left ovary- 12 follicles
> 16mm, 15mm, 14mm, 13.5mm, 12.5mm, and 7 @11mm
> 
> right ovary- 8 follicles
> 2 @13mm, 12.5mm, 5 @ 6mm or less.
> 
> I go another scan on Monday and hopefully book ET for Wednesday.
> 
> My e2 numbers have been;
> 
> Day 2: 108
> Day 6: 826
> Day 8: 2418
> 
> I'm pretty pleased as it all seems positive which is a huge relief. Now another few days in painful limbo until my scan on Monday!!
> 
> Those numbers sound great!!!Click to expand...

Thank you Beneath! My dose has just gone up again so I think they're trying to give those smaller ones a boost :)


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Amoreamy we are actually at Seacroft in Leeds, sorry I thought you must have been in the same unit but you're the other way - up North. That was our other option. 

We are in the same boat, we haven't got an endless pot of funds and that just piles all the more pressure on. 

Still, we will find out soon enough what the outcome is as our test date is Wednesday next week. 

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and :hugs: for your scan and egg retrieval. :flower:


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> Hi Amoreamy we are actually at Seacroft in Leeds, sorry I thought you must have been in the same unit but you're the other way - up North. That was our other option.
> 
> We are in the same boat, we haven't got an endless pot of funds and that just piles all the more pressure on.
> 
> Still, we will find out soon enough what the outcome is as our test date is Wednesday next week.
> 
> Sending you lots of positive thoughts and :hugs: for your scan and egg retrieval. :flower:

Ah we started off at Leeds but we got really fed up with the waiting times between the appointments. Once we moved everything happened really quickly. How have you found it? Are you around York somewhere?

And thank you :) Sending lots of positivity back to you too! I'm looking forward to your bfp :kiss:


----------



## PRGirl

We are in Leeds, which is convenient, but we know exactly what you mean about the waiting times - I don't think we've had a single appointment that has been on time. It's always at least 20 minutes if not longer. 

We were also promised early morning appointments as we are self funding but that didn't really happen either - it was always 8.30 or 9am even when I explained that I had meetings I couldn't move. 

It seems the attitude is that if you don't give up everything then you don't care enough - how wrong is that? If only they had half an idea :nope:

The nurses and consultants have been really good though - we can't fault them this time around but we did have a bad experience previously. 

Hoping all goes well with you too :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> *PRG* Eek to bum injections!  My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> *BMW* What drugs will you do for stimming?
> 
> *Amo* Oh dear... yup... this is just one crazy process. It just seems like we're doomed to ups and downs. At least you have your parents to help with lifts - it's a good thing. :) Hang in there and keep your chin up!
> 
> Your follicles seem to be growing together more than mine. A handful have really taken a liking to the Gonal F, so most are too immature (hence why I have the retrieval so early!).
> 
> *afm* Things are going okay. I think I'll have 8 eggs for transfer - the rest just aren't growing. I hope they're high quality! Last Gonal-F tonight + the TRIGGER! Retrieval on Sunday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I'm on Femara days 2-6 along with 225 follistim and 1 vial of menopur. 8 eggs is great! So excited for trigger and ER soon! Wooohooo


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> We are in Leeds, which is convenient, but we know exactly what you mean about the waiting times - I don't think we've had a single appointment that has been on time. It's always at least 20 minutes if not longer.
> 
> We were also promised early morning appointments as we are self funding but that didn't really happen either - it was always 8.30 or 9am even when I explained that I had meetings I couldn't move.
> 
> It seems the attitude is that if you don't give up everything then you don't care enough - how wrong is that? If only they had half an idea :nope:
> 
> The nurses and consultants have been really good though - we can't fault them this time around but we did have a bad experience previously.
> 
> Hoping all goes well with you too :hugs:

That's a shame, i would have thought that continuing a normal life while you're doing this is the healthiest thing to do. (I say that despite being practically incapable of thinking about anything else!) But still the world keeps turning when you do this and work, bills, car problems (!), illness all still happen!

Hopefully your need to go there now will disappear soon, and you'll be well on your way to mummyhood! :)


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> *PRG* Eek to bum injections!  My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> *BMW* What drugs will you do for stimming?
> 
> *Amo* Oh dear... yup... this is just one crazy process. It just seems like we're doomed to ups and downs. At least you have your parents to help with lifts - it's a good thing. :) Hang in there and keep your chin up!
> 
> Your follicles seem to be growing together more than mine. A handful have really taken a liking to the Gonal F, so most are too immature (hence why I have the retrieval so early!).
> 
> *afm* Things are going okay. I think I'll have 8 eggs for transfer - the rest just aren't growing. I hope they're high quality! Last Gonal-F tonight + the TRIGGER! Retrieval on Sunday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I'm on Femara days 2-6 along with 225 follistim and 1 vial of menopur. 8 eggs is great! So excited for trigger and ER soon! WooohoooClick to expand...

Sounds good beneath! I'm sorry if you already said but when is your next scan? How long did you stim for previously? :)


----------



## Rosina

*Amo* Hope the smaller ones catch up too! I know - we've been pretty much within a day of each other this whole time. It's so crazy how we're so unique that drugs can affect us so differently. I'm so happy about your numbers - I know you were worried in the beginning.

*PRG* I hear ya regarding the lack of an "endless pot of funds." It's also a lot to go through physically and emotionally. Hoping for the best for you. 

*BMW* Wow! What a cocktail of drugs. There's so much out there to make this happen - it's so interesting. Looking forward to hearing about your scan :)

*afm* I wonder what my final number will be... As for the trigger - I feel SO bloated... not sure if it's from drugs or...

Trigger: Ovidrel
Antibiotic 2x daily for 4 days: Doxycycline
Ativan tonight before I go to bed and at 8AM tomorrow
9AM retrieval Sunday
Monday -> Friday: Rectal :sick: Progesterone suppositories 3x daily (oh joy, I get to do this at work!)
Friday (hopefully) ET
Friday onward for 12 weeks vaginal progesterone suppositories 3x daily
I think March 11th - Beta test


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks Rosina,I hope so too. Oh my goodness! It makes no sense that your bloated, there's hardly anything going on there! The rectal suppositories face haha! That made me giggle! You find yourself doing all these strange things in strange places through this process, and you occasionally think, how did it come to this? I'm shooting up in a lay-by! :haha:
I'm very excited for you though, I feel so invested in everyone's cycles, just as much as my own. I will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:

What's Ativan? It's not one I've heard of.


----------



## PRGirl

Hi all, 

I'm so pleased to hear that everyone's cycles are progressing well. 
There is certainly a lot of positive news on this thread. :flower:

Unfortunately I think we're out. I tested this morning - as we're 9dp5dt and some clinics give this as your date, I figured we would know one way or another and it would allow us to manage our feelings if things weren't great. 

Turns out BFN. We used a digital that can test four days early and it said very clearly 'Not Pregnant'. Just what you want to see at 7am! 

So, so upset. Have spent all day trying to hide the fact I can't stop crying. Everything is setting me off. :cry:

Sending everyone else :dust:


----------



## amoreamy

:hugs: prgirl, I know it must be incredibly disheartening but it's not over yet. The digital tests aren't as sensitive as frers. There's still time. Thinking of you xx


----------



## SunUp

PR, I wouldn't trust a digital just yet (they usually need an hcg of 100) - do you have a pink dye test to double check? Like a first response? 

I haven't tested since 6.5dp5dt. To nervous to see another bfn.


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Amo and Sun, I'm just so down. It really knocked me for six and hubby. We are staying in for a 'date night' tonight, which translates for both of us as we need to get our heads around the fact that this is likely to be bad news. 

It's interesting that you say digital aren't as reliable - I though they were the most reliable, hence why we got one. It is also one that says it can test up to four days in advance! 

I just don't know what's going on.
My head is a mess and I wish I'd never tested but then to feel like this on Wednesday and have to go to work would be no good at all. 

Sun are you testing Wednesday too or will you do one before? 

Sending you guys lots of :hugs: and :flower:


----------



## amoreamy

I know lots of ladies won't use a digital until they know they're pregnant. Blue dye tests just aren't as sensitive or accurate (I don't know why). Please try a pink dye like a frer, but more importantly enjoy dh time :) :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> *PRG* Eek to bum injections!  My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> *BMW* What drugs will you do for stimming?
> 
> *Amo* Oh dear... yup... this is just one crazy process. It just seems like we're doomed to ups and downs. At least you have your parents to help with lifts - it's a good thing. :) Hang in there and keep your chin up!
> 
> Your follicles seem to be growing together more than mine. A handful have really taken a liking to the Gonal F, so most are too immature (hence why I have the retrieval so early!).
> 
> *afm* Things are going okay. I think I'll have 8 eggs for transfer - the rest just aren't growing. I hope they're high quality! Last Gonal-F tonight + the TRIGGER! Retrieval on Sunday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I'm on Femara days 2-6 along with 225 follistim and 1 vial of menopur. 8 eggs is great! So excited for trigger and ER soon! WooohoooClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds good beneath! I'm sorry if you already said but when is your next scan? How long did you stim for previously? :)Click to expand...


My next scan is Monday! I stimmed for 10 days last time. Estimate ER looks like March 3rd as of now.


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina -- Oh and I am also on a pill that has b-6, b-12 and folic acid. You are on quite a few things yourself!!! 

Prgirl -- I am so sorry for the bfn hun. Still keeping my fx for you!


----------



## SunUp

I tested tonight and BFN. Not again until weds, but pretty disappointed and frustrated. This is our second "perfect" FET that failed.


----------



## amoreamy

It's not over yet Sun, I still have my fx'd for you :hugs:

Beneath, I have my scan tomorrow too, hopefully the final one. Let us know how you get on! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry prgirl and sun :hugs: neither of you are out yet but I can imagine how hard it is to see a bfn at this stage having invested so much in your cycle. I will keep hoping for you, look after yourselves. 

Amo good luck at your scan tomorrow. I have another one tomorrow too xx


----------



## amoreamy

Let us know how you get on mrs w! :flower:


----------



## PRGirl

Mrs W and Amo sending you both lots of luck for your scans. 
I hope that they both go really well. :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck at your scans tomorrow whoever is having scans!!!


----------



## Rosina

*Sun & PRG* Hang in there - hopefully the HPT is wrong. Thinking of you both! *big hugs* :flower:

*Amo* I know right?! I'm so glad the injections are done! 

Now for the other kind of fun! Boooo


I have to admit, I looked up what a lay-by is... LOL. I actually had to stop at one today because I lost my Ativan (the pill that is supposed to reduce anxiety and make me drowsy). We were driving to the clinic, I took it out of the package, we hit a bump - it was nowhere to be found! 

They just gave me another one when I got there. The girl who went in before me got three eggs. They were expecting six from me, but got 10. They are not sure if they are all mature though. It was quite painful, but not as bad as an ovarian cyst rupturing. I'll get more details tomorrow.

I'm very excited for you too! Looking forward to your scan tomorrow and ER Wednesday.

*BMW* I hope the stimming goes well. Looking forward to March 3rd! I've also been taking prenatal vitamins. I'm also awaiting the time I don't have to be on so many drugs! hehhe


*MrsW* Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## amoreamy

So glad to hear from you Rosina! I was thinking about you today. 10 eggs is fantastic! I hope you're not feeling too bad. I won't ask you a tonne of questions now, just really glad to hear it went well :flower:


----------



## Rosina

10 eggs, 4 mature, 2 fertilized. I guess we're going for a day three transfer Wednesday.


----------



## amoreamy

Crikey Rosina! They've not hung around! Are you putting them both back? How are you feeling? (Apologies for the short replies I've just been really under the weather.)

I'm just going to copy what I put on the January thread, so apologies if you're on both.

So my retrieval is booked for Wednesday at 9.30am so trigger tonight and no more buserelin or merional hooray! The downside is I've had a strong reaction to the antibiotics and have barely had any fluids or food for 36 hours, so I feel dreadful. My body aches all over and I'm pretty dehydrated. Luckily the clinic isn't forcing me to take it and just said stop immediately, so I'm hoping by Weds I'll feel more human again.

I clearly looked horrendous at the hospital because the normally very aloof radiographer was really sweet to me today.

The scan result after 12 days stimming

endo lining; 13.6 mm triple line

left ovary; (the main ones) 22,19, 17, 17, 17, 16, 15.5, 11mm
right ovary; 20,19,18.5, 11mm

I don't have my last two e2 results, so I probably won't find out the numbers now.

I hope everyone is okay :hi:

xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Everyone is moving along, I see!!

Had my first scan today after four days stimming -- four to five measurable follies in each ovary ranging from 11-14 mm. I am so excited! I've never had this many follies, let only after only four days!!!


----------



## amoreamy

That's great news beneath! They're big already! x


----------



## Mrs W 11

BMW that's brilliant news!! Are you on a different protocol or different drugs?! Great news.

Hi amo! Have replied to you on another thread but yay for ec wed, I'm right behind you!! 

Rosina, that's great news that you've got 2 good embryos now! Good luck for Wednesday!! 

Sun and prgirl how are you both - any news? 

I had a scan today and I will trigger tomorrow night, egg collection Thursday!! Eeeek!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> BMW that's brilliant news!! Are you on a different protocol or different drugs?! Great news.
> 
> Hi amo! Have replied to you on another thread but yay for ec wed, I'm right behind you!!
> 
> Rosina, that's great news that you've got 2 good embryos now! Good luck for Wednesday!!
> 
> Sun and prgirl how are you both - any news?
> 
> I had a scan today and I will trigger tomorrow night, egg collection Thursday!! Eeeek!!


Yes, I am on a femara antagonist protocol with low/mid stims!

Wooo for almost trigger time!!


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Mrs W, nothing to report this side. I'm very tired, still sick of the injections and now have a churning tummy to go with it with nerves for what may or may not be on Wednesday.

Thankfully I have loads on at work to keep me occupied otherwise I really do think I would just sit around going crazy.

I am still in limbo - bbs hurt like mad, losing weight (?) and feeling very tired. Other than that nothing to report. I just don't know what to think and I'm scared to go either way. 

Still, we will know soon enough. 

How are things with you? How are you feeling?


----------



## amoreamy

I've got everything crossed for you Prgirl. I'm sorry you're feeling off but hopefully it's a sign of some positive news. X


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Amo, it's just becoming more and more difficult :cry:

I feel like a do nothing but moan at the moment but I can't seem to get my head around the fact that the results are so final. 

I am terrified of the outcome but also strangely excited, just in case. 
Hubby is still very positive but I try to be a little more balanced only because I know otherwise I will be inconsolable if the result is negative. 

Feeling anything other than numb is really hard today. 

I'm symptom spotting like crazy :wacko: feeling emotional :cry: and trying to get some work done to distract me :coffee:

Anyway, enough about me how are you doing? 
It sounds like things are progressing as they should be which is great news! Hang in there. 

:hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> Hi Amo, it's just becoming more and more difficult :cry:
> 
> I feel like a do nothing but moan at the moment but I can't seem to get my head around the fact that the results are so final.
> 
> I am terrified of the outcome but also strangely excited, just in case.
> Hubby is still very positive but I try to be a little more balanced only because I know otherwise I will be inconsolable if the result is negative.
> 
> Feeling anything other than numb is really hard today.
> 
> I'm symptom spotting like crazy :wacko: feeling emotional :cry: and trying to get some work done to distract me :coffee:
> 
> Anyway, enough about me how are you doing?
> It sounds like things are progressing as they should be which is great news! Hang in there.
> 
> :hugs:

Moan away! Jesus, usually I'm the last person in the world to make a fuss about myself but I have non stopped moaned from the beginning almost! If you can't do it now, when can you? I know it's so final and believe me I'm not looking forward to your stage at all. But symptom spotting, feeling emotional, tired, in two minds is all so, so normal. Be kind to yourself, we're all here to support you :kiss:

And remember there's no pressure to do anything! If you don't want to test then don't, only do what you want. :hugs:

My disastrous life might cheer you up! 

I'm kind of all right! I had my trigger last night which means no more injections now. It's going to be an adjustment not stabbing myself daily! I still feel quite poorly so I'm bed resting today to catch up on my fluids and hopefully have something to eat! I feel like I need double speed recovery for ec tomorrow. My whole body just aches like the flu. Luckily the antibiotic seems to wearing off so I'm not throwing everything up now! :dohh: I felt like a walking disaster at the hospital yesterday!I met another girl also having egg collection tomorrow who was on her third cycle. She looked really slim, bright eyed, happy and well and I was sitting there with my grey face and sick bucket. She was saying this had been her worse cycle and she had felt a bit sick at one point, and I thought, have you seen me?!! I felt so sexy. Haha.


----------



## PRGirl

Oh no Amo that's not good news at all.
Sending you lots of :hugs: and :flower:

I had a horrible cold right over Christmas and through January, it just wouldn't leave and I reacted to the anti-biotics. It's never ending some times. 

I hope you feel better tomorrow. 
I'm sure the hospital will look after you. 
Just remember to think about yourself and to have lots of chocolate and cake afterwards. 

I was just tired more than anything and crashed on the sofa following EC. 

Pleased to hear that you don't have to inject anymore. It's my last injections tonight - or at least I hope so. Then tomorrow morning we will find out what's going on. 

I have everything crossed and I'm trying to be positive. 
Here's hoping! :winkwink:


----------



## Rosina

One left... Transfer tomorrow


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> One left... Transfer tomorrow

Hope that embie is your fighter!!!


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Rosina, we were the same - 12 eggs, 6 fert', 4 to blast, 1 to transfer. 
I took great comfort in people saying that it only takes one, so hope that you do too :flower:

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina and prgirl very good luck. I'm thinking of you both. I have everything crossed for you guys!

And prgirl, thank you! Fingers crossed it's your last one, you get a blazing bfp and you never have to think about it again! Haha! 

Mrs W good luck triggering tonight.

Beneath, I'm so happy for you you're responding so well :)

Much love to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow it's a big day on this thread tomorrow!! 

Pr girl good luck for tomorrow. Your symptoms - tiredness, emotional, sore bbs, loosing weight all sound positive, I hope it's good news for you.

Rosina good luck for your transfer. Stay positive, you only need one embryo, and you've got one. Time to snuggle it into its new home! 

Amo good luck at collection tomorrow. Hope you have a good sleep tonight and wake feeling a bit better. 

I triggered tonight so nothing happening tomorrow for me!! Ec Thursday morning. 

Xx


----------



## Rosina

Hey ladies, sorry about my curt replies. I've been busy now that I'm back at work (don't worry I have the rest of the week off!) and was a little sad that things didn't turn out as well as I hoped.

Like MrsW said, these next few days are so big for all of us. Sending you all positive thoughts and hoping the best for you!

*Amo* - Your experience with the antibiotic is just crazy. How are you feeling now? I really hope tomorrow goes well for you. Fingers crossed! :hugs:

Like PRG, I crashed after EC. But yeah! Take it easy and have a treat to eat. I sure did! Great advice PRG!

Had to look up "crikey" LoL! Yeahhh it's been kinda rough these past two days I wish I had at least two to transfer tomorrow oh well! So hoping this one little embryo will work! I'm still quite sore - I actually feel a little worse today than yesterday I hope that's okay for tomorrow! A little disappointed as well to be honest. BUT "It only takes one!" 

Love your story about the girl with her worst cycle. LoL Have you seen What to Expect when You're Expecting? Reminds me of that woman with the perfect pregnancy. 

*BMW* - I'm super excited you're getting the best results so far. Can't wait to hear more! :) 

I also hope this little embie kicks some endometriosis a$$!  

*MrsW* - Eeek! So excited for your collection Thursday. I hope it goes well. We're all so close! 

I LOVE how you said to snuggle it into its new home. I WILL do that! :) 

*PRG* - Fingers crossed for you tomorrow. :hugs: 

All of this news is sometimes hard to swallow - I expected so much more out of this. My Dr. kept going on about how I was such a good candidate, etc. I mean you never know I'm all over the place with emotions I was looking up "how to feel happy when you're sad" on Google today omg. I liked two recommendations: Cuddle your pet and watch a funny movie.  Hang in there! We're all here for you! 

Were you able to freeze any embryos? 
Yes! I do take comfort in hearing "it only takes one." I've read so many wonderful success stories. We can only hope! :) 

*Afm* - just hanging in and trying to be in a more positive mood!! I'm so grateful for having all of you here through this crazy journey. :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Hey ladies, sorry about my curt replies. I've been busy now that I'm back at work (don't worry I have the rest of the week off!) and was a little sad that things didn't turn out as well as I hoped.
> 
> Like MrsW said, these next few days are so big for all of us. Sending you all positive thoughts and hoping the best for you!
> 
> *Amo* - Your experience with the antibiotic is just crazy. How are you feeling now? I really hope tomorrow goes well for you. Fingers crossed! :hugs:
> 
> Like PRG, I crashed after EC. But yeah! Take it easy and have a treat to eat. I sure did! Great advice PRG!
> 
> Had to look up "crikey" LoL! Yeahhh it's been kinda rough these past two days I wish I had at least two to transfer tomorrow oh well! So hoping this one little embryo will work! I'm still quite sore - I actually feel a little worse today than yesterday I hope that's okay for tomorrow! A little disappointed as well to be honest. BUT "It only takes one!"
> 
> Love your story about the girl with her worst cycle. LoL Have you seen What to Expect when You're Expecting? Reminds me of that woman with the perfect pregnancy.
> 
> *BMW* - I'm super excited you're getting the best results so far. Can't wait to hear more! :)
> 
> I also hope this little embie kicks some endometriosis a$$!
> 
> *MrsW* - Eeek! So excited for your collection Thursday. I hope it goes well. We're all so close!
> 
> I LOVE how you said to snuggle it into its new home. I WILL do that! :)
> 
> *PRG* - Fingers crossed for you tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> All of this news is sometimes hard to swallow - I expected so much more out of this. My Dr. kept going on about how I was such a good candidate, etc. I mean you never know I'm all over the place with emotions I was looking up "how to feel happy when you're sad" on Google today omg. I liked two recommendations: Cuddle your pet and watch a funny movie.  Hang in there! We're all here for you!
> 
> Were you able to freeze any embryos?
> Yes! I do take comfort in hearing "it only takes one." I've read so many wonderful success stories. We can only hope! :)
> 
> *Afm* - just hanging in and trying to be in a more positive mood!! I'm so grateful for having all of you here through this crazy journey. :flower:

You are in my prayers, hun! Hope tomorrow goes perfectly and that embaby makes itself at home! Positive thoughts only xxxx and lots of yummy food and rest after =) make sure to keep your feet warm!


----------



## SunUp

Good luck everyone tomorrow!! 

Mine won't be a good day but I'll be OK- hoping you all get a better outcome than me :)


----------



## PRGirl

Not good news from this side. :cry:

It was a BFN this morning and to top it off my hubby doesn't want to try again. He hates the process and never wants to do it again.:nope:

As he didn't want to do it in the first place I guess this is it for us. Can't quite get my head around it to be honest. It's not what I expected to hear and was a bit like someone ripping your heart out and then pushing you off a cliff to make sure. :cry:

Best of wishes to you all. 
I really do hope your journeys are a success.


----------



## amoreamy

Gosh, so much news already. I will only make this a quick one as i need to rest. I got 9 eggs, it was pretty painful but i was well looked after. I think 9 is okay. I don't know. Just resting now but just don't have the energy right now for replies. I'm sorry.

I'm thinking of you all xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Prgirl -- i am so sorry hun! I hope your DH comes around and will want to try again when you are both ready! Thinking of you xxx

Amoreamy -- 9 is great! I hope my follies are growing and I get about that number. I only had 7 my first IVF so anything above that is progress for me!! Rest up today :hugs:


----------



## Rosina

PRG - So sorry. Big hugs !:hugs:

Hopefully he comes around... Time will help.There are other options. We're just going to go right to adoption when we're ready. Is he/are you open to that? Thinking of you. 

Sun - big hugs to you too :hugs:
Do you have any frozen?

Amo - great news! I hope your report tomorrow is a good one! It hurts, eh? Omg. I felt the same after my transfer. Rest up and good luck! Can't wait to hear from you.

BMW - thanks  it went well! The little embie made it through the night. 16 cell grade 4 (their grading system is strange... 4 is the highest, like this: https://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm)
Transfer was smooth and painless. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> PRG - So sorry. Big hugs !:hugs:
> 
> Hopefully he comes around... Time will help.There are other options. We're just going to go right to adoption when we're ready. Is he/are you open to that? Thinking of you.
> 
> Sun - big hugs to you too :hugs:
> Do you have any frozen?
> 
> Amo - great news! I hope your report tomorrow is a good one! It hurts, eh? Omg. I felt the same after my transfer. Rest up and good luck! Can't wait to hear from you.
> 
> BMW - thanks  it went well! The little embie made it through the night. 16 cell grade 4 (their grading system is strange... 4 is the highest, like this: https://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm)
> Transfer was smooth and painless.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Awesome news!!!! Snuggle in embie!!

Not sure if the how are you feeling was directed to me? Lol but I am doing good! Ovaries have been pretty achy the last few days. Hopefully just means my follies are growing!! I am anxious to see how they have been doing at tomorrow's scan.


----------



## SunUp

Thanks ladies - I got the official negative phone call today, as expected.

I thankfully was successful with my first IVF and have an amazing DS from that (I had 3 BFN IUI's first).

This was our second FET from that 'batch' as I had 8 frozen embryos. Trying to remain positive that this can work - just maybe not as quickly as I would have liked. It is still very frustrating. Waiting for AF so we can schedule my next FET. Although, I am rather nervous because this is the last time that our insurance will cover treatment.


----------



## amoreamy

Prgirl I'm so, so sorry for your news. It is not what I expected to hear at all. :hugs: I hope your dh will come around in time, after you give yourselves time to yourselves. I don't know what to say except I want to give you a huge hug. xxx


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina, congratulations on being pupo! :happydance: It sounds like your little fighter was desperate to be reunited with you! You go embaby! I think this one's going to make it all the way :) Is it weird that I feel like it's a boy?!! I completely understand how you've been feeling though. Remember you can always talk to us even at your crappiest/ angriest/ most deflated or elated moments. That's what it's all about. How is the soreness now? I hope it's starting to feel a bit better :flower:

I giggled when you said you had to look up crikey! Your making me realise I speak in English colloquialisms for more than I thought I did! I haven't seen that film, I obviously should do! It was pretty funny (hindsight!!)

But you were right about the ec. Yes ouch!! I thought I was going to be nicely numb and dreaming away, when actually there was quite a lot of wincing and crying! I'm feeling brighter today though! It does feel like you've been punched repeatedly, and have gained 10 pounds all over night. Ivf is such a pleasure!


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs w I hope it goes well today! Very good luck! As I discovered yesterday you might not have the energy to update, so don't worry, I just hope it goes well :flower:

beneath, I feel like your follies are growing so well you might be at ec pretty soon :)

Sun, I'm really sorry you had your confirmation today, but you have your frosties! :cold: That is such a blessing :flower: We'll look forward to your next fet soon x


----------



## amoreamy

UPDATE!

The embryologist called with our report. Out of the nine eggs, seven were mature. Out of the seven, four have fertilised! I think that's okay. I pray they all hang on and grow nicely [-o&lt;

She's going to call tomorrow to see whether they go back tomorrow or Monday eeek!


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> The embryologist called with our report. Out of the nine eggs, seven were mature. Out of the seven, four have fertilised! I think that's okay. I pray they all hang on and grow nicely [-o&lt;
> 
> She's going to call tomorrow to see whether they go back tomorrow or Monday eeek!

Great news!!!

Im on my way to my scan now! I hope the follies are where they should be. I am scared if they are growing to fast also.. The worries never end!


----------



## amoreamy

Good luck beneath! Damn right! It's one worry to the next for sure! x


----------



## Rosina

Sun - so sorry. :hugs: Looking forward to hearing about the next one. Come on little frozen ones!

BMW - yes! That was posted for you  glad things are progressing well. My ovaries STILL hurt! How are things looking?

Amo - what a fantastic report! Looking forward to more good news! 

I sure hope this one will make it all the way . I kinda think that it's a boy too. Lol. Strange! Still quite sore... Might be adhesions from endometriosis pulling because of all the pressure. Seems worse when my bladder is full.

I think the movie is on Netflix. It's cute.

Hopefully all this IVF effort can amount to something! We can only try our best.

MrsW - thinking of you today! Good luck!

afm - just hanging with my cat. Resting


----------



## beneathmywing

Quick update: 13 follies!!! 9-10 are between 16-18 mm and the rest are at 12-14mm bug still have time to grow!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Fantastic news beneath! I bet you're over the moon!! :happydance:

Thanks Rosina. It must be a boy! I guess we'll meet him in November! :winkwink:

My dh and I have just had a little (major) misunderstanding. I've had it in my head if I have two, I will put two back. He's just said he 100% does not want twins so is completely against two :dohh: Arghhh! Major charm offensive required :nope:


----------



## amoreamy

Rosinsa, my cats are underwhelmed by the whole thing! :p


----------



## Rosina

BMW - that's fantastic! looks very promising! :-D

Amo - good luck! It's only a 25% chance of twins on day 3 anyway. We were going to do it if we had two and we didn't want to have twins either. Our clinic only allows one blasto. I'm sure you can charm him into it!  

Your fur babies are beautiful!

My older guy is giving me lots of snuggles. The younger one is upset I won't let him sleep on my tummy...so he won't even hang out with me. He does come for a little pat on the head now and then...

They are going to miss the attention next week!


----------



## beneathmywing

Sunup -- So sorry about the bfn, hun! Hope the next FET is the one!!

Rosina -- Thanks. Things are looking great! Glad to hear you are resting =)

Amoreamy -- I am super happy about my follie count/sizes today! Hope you can talk your DH into putting to embabies back in! Love your kitties, so so cute!!


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks everyone! Yes beneath, I think you'll be in for that retrieval before you know it! 

Rosina, they sound so cute! 

We had a good discussion and we still left it as we'll see! I think that's what left in the pickle in the first place! On the plus side he's not 100% against two, so it's an improvement!

Just waiting for the call! Arghhh!


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone, so it turned out to be transfer day today! Eek! This morning from our from embies we had two 5 cell and two 3 cell. There's fragmentation on both the 3 cells, and some on one of the 5. They wasn't a grade for them but the 5 cell one were both good but not amazing.

So we've put in both 5 cells and are seeing what happens to the 3 cells ones over the weekend.

In short I'm pupo with two embabies!!! :happydance:

Here they are!!


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Hi everyone, so it turned out to be transfer day today! Eek! This morning from our from embies we had two 5 cell and two 3 cell. There's fragmentation on both the 3 cells, and some on one of the 5. They wasn't a grade for them but the 5 cell one were both good but not amazing.
> 
> So we've put in both 5 cells and are seeing what happens to the 3 cells ones over the weekend.
> 
> In short I'm pupo with two embabies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Here they are!!
> 
> View attachment 847907
> 
> 
> View attachment 847909

Woooo! Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! :dance:


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you beneath! Just Relaxing and praying they stick!!


----------



## Rosina

Amo - that's fantastic!! Congrats on being pupo!!! Everything crossed that they are super sticky!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you my lovely! I'm really chuffed (another one for you ha!) I'm really happy too I'm finally starting to feel like myself again after all those down reg and stims. Yay!


----------



## Rosina

Amo - lol. My co-worker is from the UK. I'm sure he'll be impressed with me. Lol

I love being off all the crazy drugs!! 

How are you feeling?

MrsW - how are you? How did things go?

BMW - you ready!? I expect your day is very soon.

Sun & PRG - thinking of you two. :hugs:

afm - had major pains at 4:30 am. Was up for one hour. Maybe 8/10 sharp pain, lower right abdomen. I think it's from adhesions on my bladder. Had to take Tylenol. 

Here's my fur babies on the rare occasion when they are getting along. https://i.imgur.com/S7PUW0Ph.jpg


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Amo - lol. My co-worker is from the UK. I'm sure he'll be impressed with me. Lol
> 
> I love being off all the crazy drugs!!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> MrsW - how are you? How did things go?
> 
> BMW - you ready!? I expect your day is very soon.
> 
> Sun & PRG - thinking of you two. :hugs:
> 
> afm - had major pains at 4:30 am. Was up for one hour. Maybe 8/10 sharp pain, lower right abdomen. I think it's from adhesions on my bladder. Had to take Tylenol.
> 
> Here's my fur babies on the rare occasion when they are getting along. https://i.imgur.com/S7PUW0Ph.jpg

I am ready! I am triggering tonight. Ive been feeling terrible since yesterday as the antibiotics is making me real nauseous!! :(

Hope you are feeling better! Your fur babies are so precious


----------



## amoreamy

Aw Rosina, they're gorgeous! My white cat hates my other one, so i never see them snuggled together like that!

I'm feeling much better thank you. Week on from the antibiotics i still can't eat properly. I'm really missing baths too! My tummy has the pain you're describing too. It feels a bit sore but then i get these severe pains about every hour or so, so i sympathise!

Beneath I'm so sorry you feel this way, can you stop them early?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nearly there beneath, is your retrieval tomorrow? Hope you start feeling better soon.

Amo does your clinic always put two eggs back, my clinic won't if you are under 37 and you look really young in your pic! Hoping they both take!! Have you had any update on how your other 2 eggs are going? 

Rosina your cats are gorgeous! I had 2 but lost one just over a year ago and I still miss him all the time. He was so loving, just the most loving cat. The one I have left is 14 now and a bit senile and wild. 

I had my transfer yesterday as of my 6 eggs, only 2 fertilised and 1 didn't divide at all so I had my one embryo (which was a 3 cell grade 2) put back yesterday morning on day 2. Just praying its still going strong.


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Nearly there beneath, is your retrieval tomorrow? Hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> Amo does your clinic always put two eggs back, my clinic won't if you are under 37 and you look really young in your pic! Hoping they both take!! Have you had any update on how your other 2 eggs are going?
> 
> Rosina your cats are gorgeous! I had 2 but lost one just over a year ago and I still miss him all the time. He was so loving, just the most loving cat. The one I have left is 14 now and a bit senile and wild.
> 
> I had my transfer yesterday as of my 6 eggs, only 2 fertilised and 1 didn't divide at all so I had my one embryo (which was a 3 cell grade 2) put back yesterday morning on day 2. Just praying its still going strong.

Why thank you! No I'm 31 :) I think they do up to two until ladies are either 38 or 40, I don't remember exactly. I hope so too, feel like a mum knowing they're there which is such a beautiful feeling. Crazy I know!

I'm going to keep everything crossed for you. You must be happy to be pupo! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm happy but so nervous!! Can't stop wondering what my embryo is doing!! X


----------



## amoreamy

I know how you feel!


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- I don't feel as bad today. Hopefully since it's my third day on it my body got used to it. Dh got me Ginger Ale last night and that really seemed to help as well. Glad you are feeling better!!

MrsW -- Yes, my retrieval is tomorrow! Can't wait. Hoping your embie is making itself at home =)


----------



## Rosina

BMW - good luck today!! Excited for you :hugs:

Amo - geez, which antibiotics did they put you on? That's just crazy. 

I'm also 31. I also feel like I'm a "mum"... I'm absolutely crazy chattering away to it... Telling it to keep growing, etc. I think my mil heard once - lol. 

All the severe pains have stopped... Now just some mild cramping and mild breast tenderness.

MrsW - congrats on being pupo!  go little embryo! You can do it!!

It's heartbreaking that you lost a good friend after so many years. I wish they could live forever... :-( my older one is a little crazy too. 

afm - on my way to work. Will attempt not to think about this 24/7 lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> BMW - good luck today!! Excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Amo - geez, which antibiotics did they put you on? That's just crazy.
> 
> I'm also 31. I also feel like I'm a "mum"... I'm absolutely crazy chattering away to it... Telling it to keep growing, etc. I think my mil heard once - lol.
> 
> All the severe pains have stopped... Now just some mild cramping and mild breast tenderness.
> 
> MrsW - congrats on being pupo!  go little embryo! You can do it!!
> 
> It's heartbreaking that you lost a good friend after so many years. I wish they could live forever... :-( my older one is a little crazy too.
> 
> afm - on my way to work. Will attempt not to think about this 24/7 lol

Thanks! Glad you are feeling better :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rosina how many dpt are you now? X


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> BMW - good luck today!! Excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Amo - geez, which antibiotics did they put you on? That's just crazy.
> 
> I'm also 31. I also feel like I'm a "mum"... I'm absolutely crazy chattering away to it... Telling it to keep growing, etc. I think my mil heard once - lol.
> 
> All the severe pains have stopped... Now just some mild cramping and mild breast tenderness.
> 
> MrsW - congrats on being pupo!  go little embryo! You can do it!!
> 
> It's heartbreaking that you lost a good friend after so many years. I wish they could live forever... :-( my older one is a little crazy too.
> 
> afm - on my way to work. Will attempt not to think about this 24/7 lol

It's just me! My body just hates antibiotics! They were only doxy. I'm glad to hear your severe pains have passed, but the other feelings sound really positive signs :thumbup:

I'm glad it' not just me being a crazy bloat bump lady! :haha: I'm always rubbing my tummy, or holding it when I walk, and giving them little pep talks! I'm a little down in the dumps today so I need to believe they're happy in there to keep me motivated!

bmw- I said it on the January one, but very good luck today, I can't wait to hear about it :) :kiss:

Just an update about my 3 cell embies from Friday. We didn't think they would get to blasts, but they did grow, and the embryologist said they put up a really good fight which is good news for my tummy babies as it shows they might be the same. I really hope so.

I'm off to hibernate for a bit!!


----------



## Rosina

Sorry, will write more tonight. Just reporting in. 

6dp3dt - spotting at 2 am, restless sleep. Feels like menstrual cramps.


----------



## amoreamy

It could be implantation? Like in this video? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCW2AQOROYE

I've watched all of their videos and it's been quite nice to watch somebody else's journey, but I remember she had implantation bleeding x


----------



## Rosina

amoreamy said:


> It's just me! My body just hates antibiotics! They were only doxy. I'm glad to hear your severe pains have passed, but the other feelings sound really positive signs :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad it' not just me being a crazy bloat bump lady! :haha: I'm always rubbing my tummy, or holding it when I walk, and giving them little pep talks! I'm a little down in the dumps today so I need to believe they're happy in there to keep me motivated!
> 
> bmw- I said it on the January one, but very good luck today, I can't wait to hear about it :) :kiss:
> 
> Just an update about my 3 cell embies from Friday. We didn't think they would get to blasts, but they did grow, and the embryologist said they put up a really good fight which is good news for my tummy babies as it shows they might be the same. I really hope so.
> 
> I'm off to hibernate for a bit!!

Amo - Yay for the 3 cell embies!! They are fighters and I agree - that's an awesome sign for your tummy babies. How are you feeling now? 

Thanks for the vid - that's comforting (except my breasts are only slightly tender). I hope these are positive signs... I'm SOO bloated... I've been spotting on and off all day. 

That is just crazy Re: the antibiotics. The doxy my clinic gave me didn't seem to bother me at all - but I forgot my pills at home one day and had to grab one from the pharmacy. Same dosage, but woooahhh - that one made me feel queasy - but I was back to normal in a few hours. Glad that's over for you! 

I realized I was holding my tummy on the train today... aww come on little embryos! It's hard to keep positive eh? 

BMW - how did it go?!

MrsW - 6dp3dt ! How are you feeling now? Are you as crazy as Amo and I? LoL :headspin:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> It's just me! My body just hates antibiotics! They were only doxy. I'm glad to hear your severe pains have passed, but the other feelings sound really positive signs :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad it' not just me being a crazy bloat bump lady! :haha: I'm always rubbing my tummy, or holding it when I walk, and giving them little pep talks! I'm a little down in the dumps today so I need to believe they're happy in there to keep me motivated!
> 
> bmw- I said it on the January one, but very good luck today, I can't wait to hear about it :) :kiss:
> 
> Just an update about my 3 cell embies from Friday. We didn't think they would get to blasts, but they did grow, and the embryologist said they put up a really good fight which is good news for my tummy babies as it shows they might be the same. I really hope so.
> 
> I'm off to hibernate for a bit!!
> 
> Amo - Yay for the 3 cell embies!! They are fighters and I agree - that's an awesome sign for your tummy babies. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Thanks for the vid - that's comforting (except my breasts are only slightly tender). I hope these are positive signs... I'm SOO bloated... I've been spotting on and off all day.
> 
> That is just crazy Re: the antibiotics. The doxy my clinic gave me didn't seem to bother me at all - but I forgot my pills at home one day and had to grab one from the pharmacy. Same dosage, but woooahhh - that one made me feel queasy - but I was back to normal in a few hours. Glad that's over for you!
> 
> I realized I was holding my tummy on the train today... aww come on little embryos! It's hard to keep positive eh?
> 
> BMW - how did it go?!
> 
> MrsW - 6dp3dt ! How are you feeling now? Are you as crazy as Amo and I? LoL :headspin:Click to expand...


Hey, hun! It went very well! 11 mature eggs collected and 8 fertilized today!!

Hope you are keeping yourself sane!


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath I am so excited for you, I think you're going to have a fantastic result :dance:

Rosina- crazy bump bloat ladies together!! I hold my blump (bloat-bump!) all the time! It feels like it needs supporting as it feels enormous! How is your spotting? Has it subsided? I'm feeling much happier. I went for about a half hour walk pushing a pushchair (my friends baby) and I nearly passed out I was so light headed. The ohss has definitely taken my strength away as I usually walk all the time. I had a temp dip this morning 5dp2dt, so I'm hoping and praying it's an implantation dip. Fx'd!!

I have my fingers crossed too for your implantation spotting (which is definitely what it is). I don't have any breast tenderness much either, so I wouldn't worry about that! Everyone's signs are so different. Sorry you had a weird antibiotic, obviously they're not all created equal! But at least the regular ones don't do that to you ! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rosina it does sound like implantation bleeding as you're technically 9 dpo! That's great!! Good luck.

Yep I'm symptom crazy, wish I could stop thinking about it!! I've got lower back pain, sore boobs and very sensitive teeth! I think it's all down to the progesterone though, I'm only 4dp2dt.

X


----------



## Rosina

BMW &#8211; omg! That&#8217;s amazing! How are they doing now? When is transfer day?

Amo &#8211; Oooh! Hoping it&#8217;s an implantation dip as well! Eek! Fx&#8217;d! How are you feeling?

pushchair &#8211; there&#8217;s another one for the books. I should start keeping a list. This is much more educational than Dr. Who  

As for the near fainting and ohss &#8211; wow &#8211; this whole process has not been easy on you. My ovaries really went down quickly, but I drank like a fish. 

MrsW &#8211; Thanks! 

Sensitive teeth! That&#8217;s a strange one. Or is it? LoL. How are you doing now?

afm - Spotting has subsided.
Acne, bitchyness. Weight loss. Starting to get a cold (sore throat).

I&#8217;ve been avoiding the board because I&#8217;ve felt so negative lately&#8230; I didn&#8217;t want to bring you guys down. 

Oh, I so poas&#8230; three times.

March 4 &#8211; BFN
Here's the other two - what do you think?
https://s13.postimg.org/z92rtuoyf/2015_03_06_06_14_42.jpg


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rosina that's a bfp!! Congrats hun! Amazing news! Feeling negative is probably all the hormones hun, I was so moody in first trimester! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> BMW  omg! Thats amazing! How are they doing now? When is transfer day?
> 
> Amo  Oooh! Hoping its an implantation dip as well! Eek! Fxd! How are you feeling?
> 
> pushchair  theres another one for the books. I should start keeping a list. This is much more educational than Dr. Who
> 
> As for the near fainting and ohss  wow  this whole process has not been easy on you. My ovaries really went down quickly, but I drank like a fish.
> 
> MrsW  Thanks!
> 
> Sensitive teeth! Thats a strange one. Or is it? LoL. How are you doing now?
> 
> afm - Spotting has subsided.
> Acne, bitchyness. Weight loss. Starting to get a cold (sore throat).
> 
> Ive been avoiding the board because Ive felt so negative lately I didnt want to bring you guys down.
> 
> Oh, I so poas three times.
> 
> March 4  BFN
> Here's the other two - what do you think?
> https://s13.postimg.org/z92rtuoyf/2015_03_06_06_14_42.jpg

Thats a bfp!!!!! So excited for you!

As for my embies, i got a 3-day update yesterday. Two were 8 cell, two were 7 cell, two were 6 cell and two were 4 ce. On day three, they like to see them 5 cell or up, but she told me the 4 cell can catch up! So we'll see. My transfer is tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh good luck tomorrow BMW, how many are you having transferred? X


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina, I love how you casually put your AMAZING BFP!!!! on the end of your post! OH MY LORD congratulations!!!! That is incredible news!!! :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

P.s. I may have got one too (only super faint though)


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina this is for you! It shows what a strong line you have! :thumbup:

I'm 7dp2dt


----------



## Rosina

Thanks ladies! It's so hard to believe that after everything that this could happen. Just hope everything goes smoothly here on forward. First Beta is on Wednesday.

*MrsW* you are 8dp2dt, right? How is everything going? 

*BMW*  How did your transfer go?! By now you're PUPO!! :happydance: Congrats! Your embies are doing so incredibly well! How did the 4 cell ones make out? 

*Amo*  And how about you?! You did the exact same thing!! Congrats!!! Sooo exciting. How are your hpt looking now? Yours came up positive so early! Your line definitely looks darker than the one I posted did. Wow! :happydance:


Hows everything going with all of you? I feel out of touch now. I keep getting worried about stuff and then try to stay away from forums. For example, I had some brown spotting and cramping yesterday (10dp3dt). I was so scared Im so happy that both have stopped. My FertilityFriend app said that was the day I was supposed to get my period. Perhaps its something endo-related? Or is that normal? Anyway, my line was darker this morning, so that made me feel a lot better. 

Heres my hpts so far:
https://s10.postimg.org/yht9ot7l5/2015_03_08_16_37_48.jpg


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina, I was starting to worry about you! Your progression is amazing :) The spotting is completely normal, especially around that time. So good to hear from you, but we understand if you don't feel like posting.

I'm not getting a progression on my ic's which if freaking me out but I did get a very faint line on a frer yesterday. We'll just have to see! Kind of feeling horrendous about it, I really wish I hadn't tested so early!


----------



## Rosina

*Amo* - A positive is a positive! I keep looking at postings online to see the progression. There are SO many out there that didn't get darker. When is your first beta?


----------



## amoreamy

I know :) i need to step away from the ic's snd just use proper tests from now on!

Do you have any symptoms? Is it sinking in that you're pregnant yet? You're pregnant!


----------



## Rosina

Yes, I heard ics are not as consistent with the lines. When is your official test date?

My line just got dark today. So that was pretty exciting. Otd is Wednesday for me. How many days past 2dt are you? I forget the day you transferred :blush:

No symptoms really. Not my bbs, nothing! Still having extremely light spotting today (once), but nothing red. I figure tomorrow will be the last day of that as cd32 is the latest I've ever got af (...well then it'd be cd1... Bah, you know what I mean lol).


----------



## Rosina

10dp2dt?


----------



## amoreamy

That's so exciting :) you can get your beta done and scsn booked that's so cool! My otd is Monday 16th! Initially I thought it was ridiculous but now I'm grateful for the extra time!! Yeah, I'm 11dp2dt today and in nearly 6 years and two positive tests in that time I've never ever got to 13dpo. Crazy. I'm just happy to wait till my frers come in the post and just see what happens. I don't really feel positive about it anymore so, I don't know!

The spotting sounds very positive, looking forward to your beta! Xx


----------



## Rosina

Hang in there! One more day until you get the good tests. That's amazing news that you made it to 13dpo for the first time! That's huge. Looking forward to your nice and dark bfp tomorrow  

I was running low on progesterone, so I just ran in and did my beta TODAY. Eek.


----------



## Rosina

Beta is 370  it's official!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Beta is 370  it's official!!

Awesome news !!!


----------



## amoreamy

Rosina said:


> Beta is 370  it's official!!

That's a FANTASTIC number! Ahhhhh! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rosina

Thanks ladies. How are you doing?


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Thanks ladies. How are you doing?


I'm doing okay. Somewhere in the middle of positive/negative at the moment. I'm not feeling any significant symptoms really. 4dp5dt for me today.. and still getting a faint line from my trigger. Hope if it doesn't go away it gets darker soon!


----------



## Rosina

beneathmywing said:


> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> I'm doing okay. Somewhere in the middle of positive/negative at the moment. I'm not feeling any significant symptoms really. 4dp5dt for me today.. and still getting a faint line from my trigger. Hope if it doesn't go away it gets darker soon!Click to expand...

12dpo was the first day I saw my line. You're getting close to that! I still don't have any symptoms... Had a small amount of spotting again on Tuesday afternoon. 

Looking forward to hearing some good news! :flower:


----------



## Rosina

Beta today 1070


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Beta today 1070

Wow! Awesome! I may have something going.. My tests have been getting darker since yesterday!!


----------



## Rosina

Eeeeeek!!!! That's awesome!! :happydance: keep me posted!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Eeeeeek!!!! That's awesome!! :happydance: keep me posted!

I will!!


----------



## amoreamy

Wow Rosina, fabulous betas! Sorry I've been a bit quiet, I don't really know what's going on with me at the moment so I don't feel I can really report much!


----------



## Rosina

Amo - I've missed you! I'll keep visiting here to check for updates. Everything is crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy: Still holding on hope for you!!


AFM: I got my BFP! I am going in for my beta tomorrow :dance: FX!


----------



## Rosina

BMW - ooohhhh!!! :bfp: Can't wait to hear your numbers!!! Fx'd!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> BMW - ooohhhh!!! :bfp: Can't wait to hear your numbers!!! Fx'd!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Rosina

Hi ladies - how'd everything go today? Thinking of you both. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Hi ladies - how'd everything go today? Thinking of you both. :hugs:

Hii hun!! Got my beta back!! 126!


----------



## Rosina

BMW!!! That's amazing!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

Do you go back on Wednesday?


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> BMW!!! That's amazing!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Do you go back on Wednesday?

Yesss


----------



## boobear2872

Congrsts rosina, that's great news!


----------



## Rosina

Thanks boo. How did things go for you?


----------



## boobear2872

My eggs shrunk when I got the shot to stop ovulation, so we went with iui.....I have less then 2percent chance with this way...


----------



## Rosina

So sorry that things didn't go as planned. I didn't even know that could happen. Good luck with the IUI, you never know! What day are you?


----------



## boobear2872

Not sure as been on meds all month, got my trigger sunday and iui tues, hoping it works. This sux the life out of u


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone <3

So sorry I've been mia from this thread, I've just found it a little too difficult. I miscarried last night. It was like a mini labour and was quite a shock. TMI I passed the gestational sac which had a cord and everything and then my pain subsided. I was feeling alright about it all then that happened so I'm feeling a bit in shock now as it made it so real :(


----------



## Rosina

Amo - omg... :-( I'm so so sorry. I wish I could give you a big hug irl. Please take care of yourself. I'll be thinking of you.

Boo - I hear you! Good luck! Time for the tww! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rosina

BMW - how are you doing hun?

Afm - beta today was 11,500 - doubling time of 49 hours which I guess is normal for 5 weeks? Feeling ok. Nauseous now and then. Mild breast tenderness. Tired... Nothing really interesting.

Ultrasound next Monday. Nervous...


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> BMW - how are you doing hun?
> 
> Afm - beta today was 11,500 - doubling time of 49 hours which I guess is normal for 5 weeks? Feeling ok. Nauseous now and then. Mild breast tenderness. Tired... Nothing really interesting.
> 
> Ultrasound next Monday. Nervous...

Not so great. I have another beta tomorrow as my beta yesterday did not double. It was 219 and was supposed to bed 258


----------



## boobear2872

Im sorry ur going through so much stress. My doc told me that sometimes it takes a whole 72hours to double. Maybe that is the case with you?


----------



## beneathmywing

boobear2872 said:


> Im sorry ur going through so much stress. My doc told me that sometimes it takes a whole 72hours to double. Maybe that is the case with you?

I plugged my numbers in on a beta doubling calculator and it says i have a 60 hour doubling time so it doesn't sound terrible


----------



## Rosina

Yeah, I've read that too. I think they're just being cautious. Have you looked at betabase? All of the reports there are of confirmed pregnancies (by heartbeat).


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Yeah, I've read that too. I think they're just being cautious. Have you looked at betabase? All of the reports there are of confirmed pregnancies (by heartbeat).

Yes i have


----------



## Rosina

beneathmywing said:


> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've read that too. I think they're just being cautious. Have you looked at betabase? All of the reports there are of confirmed pregnancies (by heartbeat).
> 
> Yes i haveClick to expand...

There's such a wide range on there. You'll know soon! Think positively! :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosina said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've read that too. I think they're just being cautious. Have you looked at betabase? All of the reports there are of confirmed pregnancies (by heartbeat).
> 
> Yes i haveClick to expand...
> 
> There's such a wide range on there. You'll know soon! Think positively! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## boobear2872

Definitely not bad (hug)


----------



## Rosina

BMW - How are you? Any news?

Amo - not sure if you've been on - but I've been thinking of you. We're always here if you need us. I usually check this thread once a day.

Boo - when's your OTD?


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> BMW - How are you? Any news?
> 
> Amo - not sure if you've been on - but I've been thinking of you. We're always here if you need us. I usually check this thread once a day.
> 
> Boo - when's your OTD?

Hey sweety. Im okay. My last beta only went up to 292 from 219, but im holding onto hope. Have my first scan on the 30th


----------



## Rosina

Hang in there little embie! 

Everything crossed for you BMW. There's definitely hope as it's still going in the right direction. Big hugs.


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Hang in there little embie!
> 
> Everything crossed for you BMW. There's definitely hope as it's still going in the right direction. Big hugs.


They are worried about it being a tubal pregnancy, which I am praying it's not!!

How are you?


----------



## Rosina

Me too... So hoping he's just taking his time getting going.

I'm good. Saw the little heartbeat today and shared the news with my dad for his birthday. He's the only person we've told aside from my boss who is going through fertility issues and random strangers. 

I left a video as a note in my profile. Dated six weeks and one day. Due date November 15. Can't wait for 12 weeks so I can worry a little less or at least until this spotting stops... 

Very little nausea. Bbs are a little sore. Cramping now and then. Often exhausted. Pee all the time.


----------



## Rosina

Ps: love the ticker!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Me too... So hoping he's just taking his time getting going.
> 
> I'm good. Saw the little heartbeat today and shared the news with my dad for his birthday. He's the only person we've told aside from my boss who is going through fertility issues and random strangers.
> 
> I left a video as a note in my profile. Dated six weeks and one day. Due date November 15. Can't wait for 12 weeks so I can worry a little less or at least until this spotting stops...
> 
> Very little nausea. Bbs are a little sore. Cramping now and then. Often exhausted. Pee all the time.



Funny you said "he's taking his time" I am feeling like it's a boy! lol

Awww how great! I hope I get to see my bean's heartbeat too <3 

I'm pretty exhausted. I started feeling real icky yesterday, not really nausea, but just like kinda hungover maybe? Boobs have been sore and are fuller and cramping here as well. I pee a lot on the norm so haven't noticed a different yet lol

Hoping your spotting stops soon!


----------



## Rosina

Hehhe I think so too! Go little guy! 

I hope this week flies by for you! Looking forward to your scan.

I feel so strange I want to feel nauseous! Just to be sure... Lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Hehhe I think so too! Go little guy!
> 
> I hope this week flies by for you! Looking forward to your scan.
> 
> I feel so strange I want to feel nauseous! Just to be sure... Lol


=) I hope it does too. I'm terrified, but praying it goes well.


I've analyzed my yucky feeling and noticed it goes away when I eat but comes back shortly after lol


----------



## Rosina

I'd say that sounds like a positive sign!


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> I'd say that sounds like a positive sign!

Hope so!


----------



## Rosina

Looking forward to hearing from you today BMW! Good luck at your scan. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Looking forward to hearing from you today BMW! Good luck at your scan. :hugs:

Thank you


----------

